# Ed's Road Trains



## Big Ed

Some of my finds while working.

And
It will be all train related.
No "silly" other pictures.

I will add the town but not the plant......for security reasons.

This one is in Bayonne, NJ
 
The first one is for Smokestack lightning's, weathering thread I can't find.
A tanker that is a little weathered, I have seen hoppers like this too. Food grade hoppers.


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Ed,

Whoever said that "silly" was a bad thing?!? I like silly ... I'm silly all the time, I hope. Silly, silly, silly ... that's me! 

As for "food grade" ... that explains it ... I've been wondering where our local greasy-spoon diner has been getting its chili !

TJ


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

big ed said:


> Some of my finds while working.
> 
> And
> It will be all train related.
> No "silly" other pictures.
> 
> I will add the town but not the plant......for security reasons.
> 
> This one is in Bayonne, NJ
> 
> The first one is for Smokestack lightning's, weathering thread I can't find.
> A tanker that is a little weathered, I have seen hoppers like this too. Food grade hoppers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5809


It's funny that you would start this thread. Just the other day I saw some covered hoppers in a little town near my house that were in as bad of condition as anything I've done. I was going to take some pics this weekend.


----------



## Big Ed

Smokestack Lightning said:


> It's funny that you would start this thread. Just the other day I saw some covered hoppers in a little town near my house that were in as bad of condition as anything I've done. I was going to take some pics this weekend.



I used to post it in my Where have I been thread. But no one is interested in that so....I retired the thread.


----------



## Big Ed

Upstate NY today.

Who says they don't use cabooses? This is the second one I found.
They backed her in and switched around a bunch of tank cars then left.

For you CP fans.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Kind of sad, that sidelined parked caboose.

It's just a snippet view, but I like that brick trainhouse (?) building in the background, too.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Kind of sad, that sidelined parked caboose.
> 
> It's just a snippet view, but I like that brick trainhouse (?) building in the background, too.
> 
> TJ


That is the train waiting for the gate to open. I don't know what the building is.
It's not sidelined, they backed it in and went about switching with it. Then they took a few empty cars away.
First time I ever saw a train switching around cars with a caboose.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

big ed said:


> I used to post it in my Where have I been thread. But no one is interested in that so....I retired the thread.


It's all in the packaging:laugh:



tjcruiser said:


> Kind of sad, that sidelined parked caboose.
> 
> It's just a snippet view, but I like that brick trainhouse (?) building in the background, too.
> 
> TJ


I think it's great! I think I will use that as a scene for my rusty caboose:thumbsup:



tjcruiser said:


> Kind of sad, that sidelined parked caboose.
> 
> It's just a snippet view, but I like that brick trainhouse (?) building in the background, too.
> 
> TJ


I think it's great! I think I will use that as a scene for my rusty caboose:thumbsup: I have a trainshed already.


----------



## tjcruiser

I love those brick trainhouse buildings. Classic and yet functional architecture. Smart brick construction ... quasi-pillars between window bays, less brick wall thickness around window bays. Clever.

TJ


----------



## Littlefoot14

big ed said:


> Upstate NY today.
> 
> Who says they don't use cabooses? This is the second one I found.
> They backed her in and switched around a bunch of tank cars then left.
> 
> For you CP fans.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5906
> 
> 
> View attachment 5907
> 
> 
> View attachment 5908


Fynch Pryuns Paper Company in Glens Falls?

If so, thats a regular train, and the caboose is always in the consist, train usually runs about 4 times a week.


----------



## Big Ed

Littlefoot14 said:


> Fynch Pryuns Paper Company in Glens Falls?
> 
> If so, thats a regular train, and the caboose is always in the consist, train usually runs about 4 times a week.



look at #98 in this post
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529&page=3


----------



## Big Ed

An RS3m:thumbsup: Federalsburg, Maryland.
Hard at work.


----------



## Big Ed

OK I had to take this picture at 55 mph as I was on the NJ pike and would have got run over any slower.
I saw this on the way home after picking up some food grade glycerine 99% in Port Newark NJ, so when I went back to the Elizabeth with a box to pickup some totes, I had the camera ready.

I never heard of this RR before. Odd to see it in NJ.
There was three of them hooked together.










a wiki for those interested,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dakota,_Minnesota_and_Eastern_Railroad


----------



## tjcruiser

I hear Paul Simon singing in my ear ...

"So far away from home ... sooooo far away ... from ... home ..."


----------



## Big Ed

In the Port.....Port Newark, NJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

big ed said:


> In the Port.....Port Newark, NJ
> 
> 
> View attachment 6241


thats a handsome um GP38 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> thats a handsome um GP38 if I remember correctly.


 GP38, yes there is some history about it too.


----------



## Rich_Trains

As always great shots Ed. Best of the season to you and the family.
Rich


----------



## Big Ed

Rich_Trains said:


> As always great shots Ed. Best of the season to you and the family.
> Rich


Why thank you sir...............:worshippy:

Most of my pictures are taking at the last moment.
On the roll, pedal to the metal, playing some tunes rolling down the highways.

Best to you too.

Edit,
I forgot to add, through bug splattered, cracked, pitted, wet, dirty windshields.


----------



## Big Ed

EMD SW1200RS Diesel electric switcher, was made by GM Electro-motive division.
Canton RR, which is now the Maryland Transportation Authority.
Down by the Port of Baltimore.











I am trying to get a better picture of this one.


----------



## Big Ed

Morristown and Erie #20 SW1500


















Found this hard at work in still at the old Exxon in Linden, New Jersey.

See post #24 here for history link on the name.


----------



## gc53dfgc

big ed said:


> Morristown and Erie #20 SW1500
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6377
> 
> 
> View attachment 6378
> 
> Found this hard at work in Jersey.


I just love the SW1500's


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Ed,

Are freight locos typically named, like you would have a name for a working tugboat? I see "Benjamin J. something" on the side of the cab.

Just curious,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Ed,
> 
> Are freight locos typically named, like you would have a name for a working tugboat? I see "Benjamin J. something" on the side of the cab.
> 
> Just curious,
> 
> TJ


Ben was well liked when he bought the RR.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morristown_and_Erie_Railway

A wiki, scroll down to where it says new management.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, Ed!

It sounds like he was a great guy, and a real asset to RR and RR-history. I can see now why the loco(s) are tagged in his honor.

You are ever the amazing source of knowledge, Ed!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

I did a box load down by Atlantic city today.

I found these on the old route 40 in Richland, NJ
Richland is about 7 or 8 miles from Mays landing NJ.

Got an old freight station, a passenger station, switch tower, and more.

Check out the old lamp posts.:thumbsup:

I caught a glimpse of a sign saying something about train rides, I wonder if they are hiding an old steam engine and passenger cars somewhere.

I got to research this more.

But looky what I found parked by the old rebuilt freight station,

An old CNJ caboose.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

I found this,

Richland Village was once served by three famous railroads! The Pennsylvania Railroad (West Jersey and Seashore Railroad) on their high speed electrified line between Camden and Atlantic City (via Newfield), the Reading Company (Atlantic City Railroad) on their steel speedway between Camden and Cape May City (via Winslow Junction and Tuckahoe), and later, the Pennsylvania-Reading Seashore Lines. All Pennsylvania Railroad and Pennsylvania-Reading Seashore Lines trains operating to Atlantic City (via Newfield), and all Pennsylvania Railroad, Reading Company and Pennsylvania-Reading Seashore Lines trains operating to the coastal resort communities between Ocean City and Cape May City passed through Richland! In June of 1933, the Pennsylvania Railroad and the Reading Company merged their southern New Jersey operations to form the Pennsylvania-Reading Seashore Lines (PRSL). On April 1, 1976, the PRSL became a part of Conrail, who continues to operate freight rail service through Richland Village to Beesley's Point. Local passenger service to Richland ended on September 28, 1935, and the last time that a regularly-scheduled passenger train passed through Richland was on October 2, 1981. On October 8, 2005, Cape May Seashore Lines inaugurated regularly-scheduled excursion service between Richland Village and Tuckahoe Village, marking the first time that a passenger train stopped in Richland Village in 70 years! The present Richland Village passenger station, along with a crossing watchman's shanty, are situated in the same location as the original structures, which were removed circa 1965 (the original passenger station), and during the 1930's (the original crossing watchman's shanty). The only remnant of the Pennsylvania Railroad's line through Richland is one (of the original two) concrete bridge abutment that carried the Pennsylvania's double track electrified line over the Reading Company's double track line. This structure is situated a short distance north of the present Richland Village passenger station. 










And at the other end of the ride is Tuckahoe.

Tuckahoe Village was once served by two famous railroads! The Reading Company (Atlantic City Railroad) on their steel speedway between Camden and Cape May City (via Winslow Junction), and later, the Pennsylvania-Reading Seashore Lines. Pennsylvania Railroad trains (operating via a trackage rights agreement over the Reading Company's line) passed through but did not stop at Tuckahoe. Situated at the junction of the Cape May and Ocean City Branches, Tuckahoe was the most important junction on the Cape May Branch for over 100 years! All Reading Company, Pennsylvania Railroad and Pennsylvania-Reading Seashore Lines trains operating to the coastal resort communities of Ocean City, Strathmere, Sea Isle City, Avalon, Stone Harbor, Wildwood and Cape May City passed through Tuckahoe! In the summer of 1927, near the high point of activity, there were eleven Reading Company and nine Pennsylvania Railroad scheduled "through" round trips on weekdays and Saturdays. On Sundays, both railroads had eight "through" round trips. Additionally, during the summer, there were extra trains chartered for private parties, such as church and fraternal organizations. In June of 1933, the Pennsylvania Railroad and the Reading Company merged their southern New Jersey operations to form the Pennsylvania-Reading Seashore Lines (PRSL). Tuckahoe remained busy even after the merger. PRSL "through" service to Camden continued until January 14, 1966, and to Philadelphia until September 30, 1969, requiring the remaining passengers to change trains at Lindenwold. On April 1, 1976, the PRSL became a part of Conrail, who continues to operate freight rail service through Tuckahoe Village to Beesley's Point. Passenger service between Lindenwold and Ocean City ended on August 13, 1981, and to Cape May City on October 2, 1981. On October 8, 2005, Cape May Seashore Lines inaugurated regularly-scheduled excursion service between Richland Village and Tuckahoe Village, marking the first time that a passenger train stopped in Tuckahoe Village in 24 years! In addition to its passenger excursion service, Cape May Seashore Lines operates freight rail service between Tuckahoe Village and Cape May City, interchanging with Conrail at Tuckahoe Village. Three original, restored structures of the former Reading Company complement the historic charm of Tuckahoe Village. They are: the passenger station (built in 1897), the interlocking tower that controlled the switches and signals (built in 1906), and the steel water tank that was used to supply water for steam locomotives (built in 1922).




















NJ, rich in Railroad history.:thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats

Nice find Ed. I never knew that was down there but I'm lost, any thing south of the Basswood Trooper Barracks. I really enjoy your photos of the area, keep them coming please


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed,

Nice find and bio info. A big thumbs-up for Cape May Seashore Lines and their efforts to keep this little corner of RR history and activity alive! They certainly did a nice job on the building restoration work.

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Very nice, Ed! how does it look in snow?


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> Nice find Ed. I never knew that was down there but I'm lost, any thing south of the Basswood Trooper Barracks. I really enjoy your photos of the area, keep them coming please



Basswood? is that on the parkway. down almost by Toms River?



Reckers said:


> Very nice, Ed! how does it look in snow?


HUH? it would look like it snowed on it?


TJ  NJ rich in RR history.:thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats

big ed said:


> Basswood? is that on the parkway. down almost by Toms River?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TJ  NJ rich in RR history.:thumbsup:


lol sorry Ed, does BassRiver sound better, around the New Grenta/ Port Republic area :laugh:

NJ might be the joke of the States but it's history is deep. After the pocket lint is pawned to pay the tax man, one only has a short distance to travel to find something interesting. Rail seems to have build the tiny historical treasures, especially along the coast. Once the rail disappeared, so did apart of NJ. Always good to see when someone is trying to preserve a little bit of history.


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> lol sorry Ed, does BassRiver sound better, around the New Grenta/ Port Republic area :laugh:
> 
> NJ might be the joke of the States but it's history is deep. After the pocket lint is pawned to pay the tax man, one only has a short distance to travel to find something interesting. Rail seems to have build the tiny historical treasures, especially along the coast. Once the rail disappeared, so did apart of NJ. Always good to see when someone is trying to preserve a little bit of history.



Heck, AC is not to far from Bass River township.

Richland is around 25 miles west on the old rt 40.
But if you blink you might drive right on through the town.

I though there was a Basswood though I can't find any in Jersey.

Heck, N J was the pioneer state for RR's. 
NJ is deep in RR history.:thumbsup:

Copy and paste,
the _John Bull_ was initially purchased by and operated for the Camden and Amboy Railroad, the first railroad in New Jersey, which gave _John Bull_ the number 1 and its first name, "_Stevens_". The C&A used the locomotive heavily from 1833 until 1866, when it was removed from active service and placed in storage.










Did you ever view my Jersey thread?
I haven't added to it in a while.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3808


----------



## Big Ed

This one moves the first picture in this post.
The old Exxon plant Bayonne, NJ. Now IMTT.

T likes this one with the old tire.

I think this is posted in my Retired Where have I been thread.


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529


----------



## Xnats

big ed said:


> Did you ever view my Jersey thread?
> I haven't added to it in a while.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3808


Ed I love that thread. I learned some new stuff, that made me do more research online. 
Now look at nice shiny switcher. Ed you need to send that pic to Atlas and tell them you know someone that needs that exact one, in a n scale master line series.  Another great thing about NJ, Atlas home office :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> Ed I love that thread. I learned some new stuff, that made me do more research online.
> Now look at nice shiny switcher. Ed you need to send that pic to Atlas and tell them you know someone that needs that exact one, in a n scale master line series.  Another great thing about NJ, Atlas home office :thumbsup:



If you find anything of interest that is not posted there feel free to add to it.
I have not added anything to it in a while.

They have another twin that is in better shape then that one.
I hardly ever see that one.


----------



## Reckers

Yeah-----WE WANT MORE "WHERE HAVE I BEEN!!!":thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Yeah-----WE WANT MORE "WHERE HAVE I BEEN!!!":thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks King.
I added a little.


I posted this before, but will add it to here.

I found this in a rail yard. 
It is used to switch the tankers around in the yard.
They couple this to the engine and a man (or woman) wears a backpack with a remote control to run the engine.
It eliminates the need for an engineer.


----------



## Littlefoot14

I like the pilot on the flatcar. For some reason, that thing reminds me of an aircraft carrier too.


----------



## tjcruiser

Alright ... dare I ask it, but ...

What does "Do Not Hump" mean in train lingo ???



TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Alright ... dare I ask it, but ...
> 
> What does "Do Not Hump" mean in train lingo ???
> 
> 
> 
> TJ



Humping use the force of gravity to sort out the cars.
They have a tendency get bumped around.

Here it is easier then explaining,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classification_yard


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, Ed!


----------



## Littlefoot14

TJCruiser- Big Ed beat me to the explanation. Common places to see "Do Not Hump" are on heavy duty flats, schnabel cars, and oversized loads. The hump yard uses a hill, so even though retarders are used to slow the cars down, to send cars like these over a hill, to crash into the back of another train, would obviously not be good.


----------



## tjcruiser

Littlefoot14 said:


> ... schnabel cars ...


I looked _that_ one up, too ... neat! Thanks.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Well it does have a tanker in it.

Got this two weeks ago. My new farm tractor, (International) ProStar Plus model.
475 horse, 10 speed.
Odometer just turned 5500 miles today. 
It is computer set for top speed of 83, the book says they can set it up to 127 max............ZOOoom. Though I like to run like a rocket 75 is fast enough today. I try to stay between 65 and 70, but if I need it it goes.

Right up Mt Pocono with 78,000lbs at 65mph and I didn't get a run on it.

The unit was clean until all the rain we had this week.










View attachment 8409



























Edit,
Sticking with train road find thread, I did capture a Loco on the last picture.:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT

That looks like a sweet rig. Give it a pat on the dash and tell it to treat you right!


----------



## sstlaure

Here's some I captured on my last trip to Knoxville. It was an interesting consist to say the least. Even an MP15 switcher engine was in the line. The trains were in YN1, YN2 and YN3 paint schemes


----------



## Xnats

Talk Show Radio while driving? :laugh: I would be happy with that rig being a parttimer that I am. 
Now that you can get from point A to point B faster, does that mean more pics on Ed's Road Trains


----------



## tjcruiser

Plenty of room on the white fenders for "kill silhoettes", WWII fighter pilot style! A little Honda Civic, a Smart Car, etc. Just no PT Cruisers, OK?!?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You don't get points for Smart Cars, maybe just a very small checkmark.


----------



## gc53dfgc

sstlaure said:


> Here's some I captured on my last trip to Knoxville. It was an interesting consist to say the least. Even an MP15 switcher engine was in the line. The trains were in YN1, YN2 and YN3 paint schemes


Looks like some sd50's and maybe an old SD40 or GP engine. I would imagine they were being transported back to their home yard. We get a train like that through Troy about every 1 or 2 months.


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> Talk Show Radio while driving? :laugh: I would be happy with that rig being a parttimer that I am.
> Now that you can get from point A to point B faster, does that mean more pics on Ed's Road Trains



Talk radio for traffic reports and yes sometimes for a laugh.



tjcruiser said:


> Plenty of room on the white fenders for "kill silhoettes", WWII fighter pilot style! A little Honda Civic, a Smart Car, etc. Just no PT Cruisers, OK?!?
> 
> TJ





gunrunnerjohn said:


> You don't get points for Smart Cars, maybe just a very small checkmark.


I try to respect everyone when I drive. Plus I get paid by the hour, I keep telling myself that when I am being delayed in traffic.
I seem to get a lot of breaks from four wheelers, I guess because they see how I drive and try to give others breaks?

But when you drive through NYC it is dog eat dog! 
You give someone a break and two minutes later they are cutting you off or doing something else insanely dangerous.

We voted on a new three year contract today. 
Not much of a raise but it is better then nothing. And we picked up 2 more floating holidays.

But they took good Friday away, so we actually got one more day.

One thing about the farm tractor is it rides nice and has plenty of power, instead of pedal to the metal all day long in this you just cruise along easily.

One thing I don't like is the big single tires they came with. 
If your driving down a road with melted grooves the ten tires ride on top of the grooves the 18 wheels make.

With the 18 wheels you could almost drive down the road like your on rails. :thumbsup:
With the ten wheels and big single tires your riding on top of them and you sort of get thrown around, all over the lane.

I like the radio button in the steering wheel and the mirrors power in and out plus up and down. And a great AC and heater with a quiet fan system.

The other truck you had to run it on high all day, the noise would drive you nuts.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Reckers

Teej, I hope someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but here's my understanding of "humping". Let's say you're working in a yard and operating a switcher. You're building a consist of 30 cars, and so far, 20 of them have been placed on a spur in the proper sequence. You go after #21 and, of course, position it so it's between you and the consist, but your coupler is open because you are pushing it: no need to close the coupler. Being in the yard where there should be no foot-traffic or crossings, and being an 1/8 mile from the consists, you leave the airlines disconnected and accelerate enough that the car will clear any humps in the line and let 'er go, sending her flying down the line to the consist while you move forward in search of #22. This is one of the more dangerous aspects of a yard for hobos and car painters: the humped car is moving at a high rate of speed, out of control and relatively soundless as it flies through the yard.

That, or having sex with the car is discouraged.

Best wishes, 
Reckers


----------



## NIMT

TJ will have to be the ultimate authority on this one but I'm going with the "_having sex with the car is discouraged_" type of explanation!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

A couple of cranes and cars shot on the way home from a trip to the bank.


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Teej, I hope someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but here's my understanding of "humping". Let's say you're working in a yard and operating a switcher. You're building a consist of 30 cars, and so far, 20 of them have been placed on a spur in the proper sequence. You go after #21 and, of course, position it so it's between you and the consist, but your coupler is open because you are pushing it: no need to close the coupler. Being in the yard where there should be no foot-traffic or crossings, and being an 1/8 mile from the consists, you leave the airlines disconnected and accelerate enough that the car will clear any humps in the line and let 'er go, sending her flying down the line to the consist while you move forward in search of #22. This is one of the more dangerous aspects of a yard for hobos and car painters: the humped car is moving at a high rate of speed, out of control and relatively soundless as it flies through the yard.
> 
> That, or having sex with the car is discouraged.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Reckers




there are two types of hump yards,

Gravity hump Yards
One has a man-made hill, over which freight cars
are shoved by yard locomotives, and then
separated from each other by gravity as they
roll down into the classification yard


Flat Switching Yards
has no hump, and relies on yard locomotives
for car movements


It is not really moving at a high rate of speed,
http://wn.com/Railroad_hump_yard,_master_retarder_in_action

click some of the links to the right of this video, to see some more.

It is said that RR cars spend two thirds of their life in a yard and one third on the mainline.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

A real Burro crane, I have a PRR model of that. 

Who is applying the brakes on those cars as the roll down the hill?


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> A real Burro crane, I have a PRR model of that.
> 
> Who is applying the brakes on those cars as the roll down the hill?



You don't see many old Burro cranes around anymore.:thumbsup:


No one brakes them the other car that is parked stops them.
They are not rolling that fast.

That is why they have don't hump on some, as the contents get jarred around a little when they come to an abrupt stop.

But I think it is just like putting a fragile sticker on a package that you send.
When the shipper sees that they just throw it a little harder.:laugh:


----------



## Littlefoot14

big ed said:


> ...No one brakes them the other car that is parked stops them.
> 
> They are not rolling that fast.
> 
> That is why they have don't hump on some, as the contents get jarred around a little when they come to an abrupt stop.
> ...


Not quite 

There are a series of retarders on the down slope side of the hill. As the car passes over the retarders, they pinch the wheels of the cars, keeping them at a more managable speed. Theres usually a flat stretch at the bottom to let off some momentum as well. By the time you factor in the retarders and the flat stretch, its not like they crash into the next car. That doesnt mean id recommend standing in front of it and try catching it either though, even if you did eat your wheaties for breakfast, some spinach with popeye, and stay at a holliday inn express the night before. 

Any more pictures from my neck of the woods Ed?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I heard squealing, so clearly there is something providing friction. The retarders on the track make sense.


----------



## Big Ed

Littlefoot14 said:


> Not quite
> 
> There are a series of retarders on the down slope side of the hill. As the car passes over the retarders, they pinch the wheels of the cars, keeping them at a more managable speed. Theres usually a flat stretch at the bottom to let off some momentum as well. By the time you factor in the retarders and the flat stretch, its not like they crash into the next car. That doesnt mean id recommend standing in front of it and try catching it either though, even if you did eat your wheaties for breakfast, some spinach with popeye, and stay at a holliday inn express the night before.
> 
> Any more pictures from my neck of the woods Ed?


Little foot is right, I was wondering on who would answer first.
No pictures from your area.
Even though there are retarders the cars still only "stop" when they hit the other car. 
Plus the age and what shape of the retarders are in affects the slow down of the cars.
They are not only on the downside, but installed on the flats too.













gunrunnerjohn said:


> I heard squealing, so clearly there is something providing friction. The retarders on the track make sense.


Squealing occurs even if there are no retarders.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, from the video, I could see the train slowing down on the hill and the squealing matching the deceleration, so it seemed that was the reason. Most squealing happens on curves as I recall if there aren't brakes involved.


----------



## Big Ed

I found this, Ultra Low Emissions Diesel Genset Locomotive.











More and more businesses are turning to rail, which offers a cost-effective and highly efficient alternative to trucking, to transport freight. CSX ensures that its locomotive technology is not only cost-effective and highly efficient, but also earth-friendly.
Trains can move a ton of freight nearly 500 miles on a single gallon of fuel. Efficient use of fuel means less greenhouse gases or carbon emissions for our planet.
The EPA estimates that moving freight by rail emits 3 times less nitrogen oxide and particulates per ton mile than highway transportation. Shifting 10% of long-haul freight from the highway to rail would reduce annual greenhouse gas emissions by more than 12 million tons. Railroads are the most environmentally friendly way to move freight across land.


----------



## Xnats

That is a nice looking switcher Ed. I'm surprised it showing rust already, dang saltwater mist around here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The only problem with moving stuff by rail is our stellar government has let the railroads decay while pissing the money away on other crap!


----------



## concretepumper

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The only problem with moving stuff by rail is our stellar government has let the railroads decay while pissing the money away on other crap!



Man your not kidding! Not to mention all the Truck Driving jobs that are gone.


----------



## raleets

When I was a little kid my Dad worked in the yard in Niles, MI as a "brakeman". All I know is that he and his buddies switched cars around all day. I never did understand exactly what a "brakeman" did. Anyone care to enlighten me?
Bob


----------



## Reckers

Back to humping, for a moment....I was stopped at a crossing, Sunday, by a set of diesel locomotives and a verrrrrrrry long string of empty cars. The locomotives were green and white with P&L on them....I've since found out that's Paducah and Louisville, a smaller line that mostly shuffles coal from western KY to places like Louisville. However, back to those cars. These appeared to be bottom discharge coal hoppers, but with two interesting twists. The first was a mechanism mounted vertically on the back of each car with a large, red "DO NOT HUMP" on the panel alongside it. It looked like a blower of some sort. The second feature was on the sides: each car had a projection on the sides of the car that looked like the electrical pickup shoe on an old AF diesel's bottom. Apparently, these shoes can be extended, as there was a placard alongside each that indicated the car had two possible widths, depending on if the shoe was extended or not. Does anyone know anything about these cars?


----------



## Reckers

Okay, I found my own answer and this is sort of interesting. These are self-dumping cars. (The internet failed me, so I actually called the car shop at the P&L Railway in Paducah and asked). The 'bumpers" mounted on either side of the cars are triggers; when the car unloads at some facilities, it rolls through a narrow passage whose walls compress the bumpers as the passage bottlenecks. squeezing the bumpers causes the gates at the bottoms of the hoppers to open, allowing the coal to fall through as the car either sits or rolls slowly through the passage. No manpower required to unload the train: just a facility and an engineer to nudge the cars through.


----------



## tjcruiser

Pretty clever. Almost sounds like one of the many postwar Lionel operating car gizmos. I'd be fun to see the system in operation.

Thanks, Reck!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Okay, I found my own answer and this is sort of interesting. These are self-dumping cars. (The internet failed me, so I actually called the car shop at the P&L Railway in Paducah and asked). The 'bumpers" mounted on either side of the cars are triggers; when the car unloads at some facilities, it rolls through a narrow passage whose walls compress the bumpers as the passage bottlenecks. squeezing the bumpers causes the gates at the bottoms of the hoppers to open, allowing the coal to fall through as the car either sits or rolls slowly through the passage. No manpower required to unload the train: just a facility and an engineer to nudge the cars through.


You called them!:laugh:
Hi I'm Reckers from MTF, I was wondering about........:laugh::thumbsup:

Seems to me you should carry a camera.

I search for a picture of the hoppers and came up empty handed.



tjcruiser said:


> Pretty clever. Almost sounds like one of the many postwar Lionel operating car gizmos. I'd be fun to see the system in operation.
> 
> Thanks, Reck!
> 
> TJ



Right......I want one for my RR now.


----------



## Reckers

big ed said:


> You called them!:laugh:
> Hi I'm Reckers from MTF, I was wondering about........:laugh::thumbsup:
> 
> Seems to me you should carry a camera.
> 
> I search for a picture of the hoppers and came up empty handed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right......I want one for my RR now.




I did! I looked all over the internet for cars with braking systems on the sides (tunnels?) or cars that were powered, thinking maybe those were pickups for electrical power for rotary unloaders---just guessing, but came up blank. Then I started searching for P&L pictures, but found no hoppers---so I called up the car repair and maintenance office at P&L and said, "I need to ask a question that's been bugging me all week...." and the guy explained it to me.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers

tjcruiser said:


> Pretty clever. Almost sounds like one of the many postwar Lionel operating car gizmos. I'd be fun to see the system in operation.
> 
> Thanks, Reck!
> 
> TJ


Teej, it looked so much like the electric pickup shoes Timboy installs on his steamers, I was shocked! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

I'm jumpin' in on Ed's bandwagon. I spied this flatbed 18-wheeler while driving up I-95 yesterday. That's a load of concrete RR ties I'm looking at, right ??? Is this the normal / common way they're made these days ??? Perhaps for a limited heavily-loaded rail section?

TJ


----------



## concretepumper

Sweet Pic TJ. A few years ago I worked In barstow CA and I watched BNSF replace a bunch of wood ties with concrete ones just like that! Man~O~man was there some cool equipment in town for that! I dunno if that is the new way or something special?


----------



## Big Ed

I deliver to these storage tanks in Baltimore, Md.
They have 6 of them.
The plant has been there since the middle 1800's, I am told.

I researched a little and came to the conclusion that these were once 10,000 gal RR tankers at one time.
One still have the brackets where it used to attack to the trucks.

I date them to early 1900's possibly late 1800's.

Check out the pointed rivets. It is made with some heavy gauge metal.

A piece of history.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Neat! I like the RR tanker history. Amazing that they're that old, and can still handle that level of pressure head. They look rather well maintained.

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

tjcruiser said:


> I'm jumpin' in on Ed's bandwagon. I spied this flatbed 18-wheeler while driving up I-95 yesterday. That's a load of concrete RR ties I'm looking at, right ??? Is this the normal / common way they're made these days ??? Perhaps for a limited heavily-loaded rail section?
> 
> TJ


More or less TJ. They were becoming very popular out in California and areas that didn't have much weather change at all. But they discovered that they had a tendency to crack due to the load, strength not being enough, and weather. They are being replaced with good old fashioned wood once again but I would imageine they are still researching them and trying to get them so they can handle the weather and load.


----------



## tjcruiser

That's really amazing ... good old wood rising to the occasion! There's something to be said about the flexibility and "give" of wood ... especially if heavily treated with anti-rot preservatives.

Thanks, GC,

TJ


----------



## cabledawg

"Do not use" ?

So what are we supposed to do with it? :laugh:


----------



## raleets

Guess I've been livin' in a cave 'cause I've never heard of cement railroad ties.
My Dad would roll over in his grave if he knew that!
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've actually seen them in place on the run between NYC and Phila. I didn't realize they were having bad luck with the life of them...


----------



## Big Ed

Anyone need a tractor?

I zoomed in on this first picture.
























You can't see them but it still stretches down the end of the road and beyond!
It was one LONG tractor train.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I hope that train is heading for farm country!


----------



## tjcruiser

Holy Jeez ... infinite John Deeres! That's some haul!


----------



## gc53dfgc

that's one green train :laugh:


----------



## novice

Makes for an interesting model idea don't you think?

Does anyone run any really long freight trains?


----------



## cabledawg

I did once out of boredom. All 20 or so cars and the five passenger cars at the end. 

The F7A&B were earning thier keep that day  Looked like a python doing laps on my table :laugh:


----------



## shaygetz

Nice pix...must have been a relatively short hop, loads like that generally get a fitted plywood shield over the glass to protect against vandals.


----------



## raleets

And the rumor is the economy is in the tank?  Well, those little beauties aren't cheap and they'll more than likely all be sold in the next 60 days, or less. Lots of greenbacks on that train.
Thanks ed,
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

I thought Uncle Sam was paying farmers NOT to farm ?!?!?  Maybe he's paying them NOT to drive their shiny new John Deere tractors, too?!?!?


----------



## Jammer Six

gc53dfgc said:


> But they discovered that they had a tendency to crack due to the load, strength not being enough, and weather.


I've poured more concrete than a lot of people have walked on.

All concrete cracks, no exceptions.

Cracks in concrete are managed, since they can't be eliminated.

They didn't discover it, they knew it going in. They may be fine tuning their crack management, but cracking concrete is not a problem-- the only problem is poorly managed cracking.


----------



## raleets

TJ,
My brother-in-law laughs his a-- off all the way to the bank every year with the check he gets for NOT planting over 200 of his acres. 
The folks leading this nation are brain dead :bs:
Bob


----------



## novice

raleets said:


> The folks leading this nation are brain dead :bs:
> Bob


Been that way for a VERY long time...


----------



## Big Ed

I had to quickly take this picture.

A home made RR crane, see in front the eye beams sitting on wheels?
The crane is sitting on similar wheels with the tires sitting on the rails to motor it down the rails.....I guess.

Sorry for the glare.hwell:


----------



## Big Ed

shaygetz said:


> Nice pix...must have been a relatively short hop, loads like that generally get a fitted plywood shield over the glass to protect against vandals.


I believe you might be right. The tractor train is rolling out of a big yard about a mile away. And it is headed into the Port of Baltimore which consists of the Dundalk, Seagirt, and South Locust Point Terminals.

From there a lot of them go out by truck or gets put on container ships.

They might have took the protection off of them in the yard. Then bring them into the port.

I could make a nice layout with all that wood!

Something makes me think they came out of Iowa?

Man they make them in a lot of different country's, I thought they were only made in the USA.

Check out the list here,
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tra...ndeere/johndeere-tractors-factory-sorted.html


Edit,
That list must be what country's get what... I found this,
John Deere agricultural tractors are built in Waterloo, Iowa, USA. Lawn mower tractors are built in Horicon, Wisconsin. Utility tractors are built in Grovetown, Georgia, USA. Other utility tractors sold in countries other than the US are built in Pune, India. Larger European tractors are built in Mannheim, Germany. And finally, other smaller foreign to the US tractors are built in Zona Centro, Saltillo, Coah. C.P., Mexico.


​


----------



## Xnats

Ed we'll take any photo you can snap off, cause we love them . All I ever see is NJTranist stuff


----------



## tjcruiser

I wonder how they lift the crane on to the RR wheeled truck? With another crane? Maybe another road crane riding on RR wheeled trucks? But how did that one get lifted on to its wheels?

Jeez ... this is gonna drive me nuts ... I could be up all night thinking about this!


----------



## gc53dfgc

A highrailer crane!?!? very interesting.


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> I wonder how they lift the crane on to the RR wheeled truck? With another crane? Maybe another road crane riding on RR wheeled trucks? But how did that one get lifted on to its wheels?
> 
> Jeez ... this is gonna drive me nuts ... I could be up all night thinking about this!



They use their boom to lift.

I wondered about that too.
Is it possible to lift it with their boom?
I would guess no.


----------



## Xnats

I'm going to say it just jacks itself with it's out-riggers and manual labor rolls the trucks in place.


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> I'm going to say it just jacks itself with it's out-riggers and manual labor rolls the trucks in place.



Yes, I didn't think of that.hwell:
I have never seen a crane like that on rails before.


----------



## Xnats

I was wondering the same, well size/ weight wise. It is over kill for basic rail maintenance, like ties and rails. It is to small for any heavy work. Maybe there is culvert work near by and they are driving sheeting or something. Could be setting poles of overhead wires  Whatever it is being used for, it is still cool you got a pic of it.


----------



## Littlefoot14

Xnats said:


> I was wondering the same, well size/ weight wise. It is over kill for basic rail maintenance, like ties and rails. It is to small for any heavy work. Maybe there is culvert work near by and they are driving sheeting or something. Could be setting poles of overhead wires  Whatever it is being used for, it is still cool you got a pic of it.


I do believe that cranes like that are used in minor derailments where there is minimal damage. For instence, rather then bust out the side boom crawlers/pipe layers to rerail a freight car that just hopped the rail, the RR will dispatch a crane like the above to clean things up.


----------



## Big Ed

How about a flat car on a flat bed?:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think that trucker is confused, he's supposed to put the trailer ON the train car!


----------



## tjcruiser

I did a double take while driving on I-95 a few weeks back. I saw a 30' power boat in white shrink wrap sitting in its trailer ... which was sitting on top of a pickup truck going 70 mph. Crazy. Wish I could have snapped a photo. I've never seen something like that before.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

A 30 foot boat on TOP of a pickup?


----------



## Big Ed

I will add this 2 compartment tanker.









And a three compartment










This one reminds me of the Beer Can tanker models.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

These came in the place were I was loading a load of 200 proof ethanol.

Switching a few tankers around.


----------



## gc53dfgc

SW1500 and what appears to be a GP38-2?


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> SW1500 and what appears to be a GP38-2?



I thought it was a little odd myself.

The little switcher was doing all the work the other was just idling.


I thought it was an interesting catch.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The other locomotive was a passenger.


----------



## Big Ed

You don't see this much anymore.

Must have been pulling a 100 cars loaded with coal.

It would have been nice to see a Big Boy Steamer pulling it.:thumbsup:

Three engines,


----------



## raleets

WOW! That's what I call "up close and personal" :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## Big Ed

I had to take this quick....hurry hurry...grab the camera and got it as I went by 70 mph.......there was a whole flock of trucks behind me trying to get a run on the hill.


I couldn't hold them up, so it was grab and close my eyes and hope for the best.
Not a bad shot considering the circumstance.
This is what I caught.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

What is it???

Do I see train wheels and regular rubber tires ???


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> What is it???
> 
> Do I see train wheels and regular rubber tires ???



It pulls (or pushes) cars around the tracks like a little switcher.


It rides to the tracks on the rubber and sets it's steel wheels down on the rail and the rubber tires power it down the rails. Moves RR cars around.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's like the Trackmobile that Lionel released recently.  Rubber tires and tracks, it can run on the road or the track. They use it for light switching duties.


----------



## tjcruiser

big ed said:


> It rides to the tracks on the rubber and sets it's steel wheels down on the rail and the rubber tires power it down the rails.


Wow! Pretty cool. I didn't know there were switchers like that.

Thanks, Ed!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's the Lionel version. Obviously, the model won't run on the open road like the real thing!


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Wow! Pretty cool. I didn't know there were switchers like that.
> 
> Thanks, Ed!
> 
> TJ


They been around for years.
They come in all shapes and styles.

Here is one from 1980, went for $6500 in auction.

Most of them now a days have a lot of power but no speed to them.
High rpm torqued engines they wind the heck out of the engines but barely move.


See the fifth wheel to jockey truck trailers around? I don't see how though no room to hook a trailer to it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Maybe the 5th wheel is for some special trailer? Sure looks like any standard trailer would whack the cab.

I wonder if that 5th wheel moves somehow? It sure looks like it's been used for something.


----------



## tjcruiser

Looks to me like that "box" on the back is a retrofit and/or removable ... get it out of the way to haul trailers. Maybe???


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think you're right TJ, looking closer it looks like it just drops on. The 5th wheel looks well used, so they had to be using it for something!


----------



## tjcruiser

Where is the "5th wheel"? I don't see it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The 5th wheel is the big rusty thing we're talking about.  You need to use "trucker talk" here.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ohhh! The hitch plate thing. I never heard that terminology before. Thanks for the clue-in!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> Ohhh! The hitch plate thing. I never heard that terminology before. Thanks for the clue-in!
> 
> TJ


How long have you known Ed?  You gotta' speak trucker-ease now.


----------



## Xnats

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How long have you known Ed?  You gotta' speak trucker-ease now.


:laugh: like banging gears and blowing Ice Truckers away :laugh:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=34934&postcount=20


----------



## Big Ed

It has been called that every since they invented it.
This is not "trucker talk".

History?


*What is a Fifth-Wheel?
*Originally, a fifth wheel was a steering mechanism resembling a wheel that enabled the front axle of a horse-drawn wagon to rotate when making turns. Around 1910, John C. Endebrock invented a device for coupling trailers to motor vehicles. In its initial use, trailers were towed by Ford Model "T" passenger cars. This coupling scheme required three men to hook to and unhook the trailer from the automobile. In 1918, Endebrock designed a new coupling devise that allowed a single driver to easily connect the tractor and the trailer. The new fifth wheel design used a jaw with a spring locking device mounted on the fifth wheel plate that was attached to the tractor frame.
Today, the fifth wheel serves as a coupling device that attaches a road tractor to a semi-trailer. A fifth wheel is a heavy metal disc with a "V" shaped slot. It is attached horizontally to the chassis above the rear axles of the road tractor. The "V" slot is located at the rear and it contains a locking device. The fifth wheel mechanism used to connect tractors and trailers today is very similar to Endebrock's design from the early twentieth century.
*What is a Kingpin?
*A kingpin is a heavy metal cylindrical pin that is located underneath the front end of the trailer. The kingpin is the mechanism on the trailer that locks it to a road tractor. It is typically positioned between 18" to 48" from the trailer nose. A greased metal grid plate surrounds the kingpin. This grid plate allows the fifth wheel to slide underneath the trailer. When the tractor is backed into the nose of a trailer, the fifth wheel pivots and slides underneath the trailer's grid plate. The fifth wheel then locks onto the trailer's king pin.
When coupled to the kingpin, the fifth wheel enables the semi trailer to rotate at the point where the fifth wheel and kingpin are joined. The rotating attachment allows the tractor-trailer combination to make turns and provides stability and maneuverability on the road. When the load is delivered, the driver disconnects the tractor from the trailer by rolling down the trailer's dolly legs. He then pulls a lever to disengage the fifth wheel locking mechanism and drives the tractor away from the trailer.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> It has been called that every since they invented it.
> This is not "trucker talk".


Sorry, that doesn't fly, it's still "trucker talk". 

We have nothing against truckers BTW.


----------



## tjcruiser

Good description quotes, Ed.

John ... it's not trucker talk ... it's buggy talk ... literally!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Don't see a lot of buggys nowadays, but I hear about the 5th wheel frequently when talking to truckers.


----------



## Big Ed

They come in all shapes and colors.

I remember when this first came into this plant...brandy new. now it is old.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That one looks more like the Lionel Trackmobile.


----------



## Big Ed

Not a train but it looks in great shape.

Anyone know what it is?











It looks like something TJ should drive...The Tin Man.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gansett

Hard to say from the angle but the rounded hood and octagonal "hubcaps" were style features on early Buicks.


----------



## tjcruiser

Beautiful car, Ed. I have no idea what it is, but it's gorgeous. The cab looks narrow, though. Do you think it fits two people side-by-side?

Somebody sure put some t.l.c. into that. Great work.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

JackC said:


> Hard to say from the angle but the rounded hood and octagonal "hubcaps" were style features on early Buicks.


What hubcaps?:laugh: To bad we can't see the hood ornament.



tjcruiser said:


> Beautiful car, Ed. I have no idea what it is, but it's gorgeous. The cab looks narrow, though. Do you think it fits two people side-by-side?
> 
> Somebody sure put some t.l.c. into that. Great work.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


Nice work indeed, just like your train restorations.:thumbsup:

I don't know what it is.


----------



## Big Ed

I found these up in Leominster, Ma yesterday.

These been done for almost a year. They need a portable generator to test them.

The small power shed has been waiting for permits to hook up the electric.

DUH bureaucrazy holding up the permits!


They put in miles of new track too. $$$ , came from America recovery funds.










The lights pivot around on these. 
In this picture they are all facing the trees.
I always thought most were stationary.

Looks nice...now if they could only use them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> The lights pivot around on these.
> In this picture they are all facing the trees.
> I always thought most were stationary.


Imagine the possibilities for malfunction, the stop light is facing the wrong way because the motor froze up! :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Imagine the possibilities for malfunction, the stop light is facing the wrong way because the motor froze up! :laugh:



I was thinking the same thing.
I wonder when they started doing it this way.

Now if they made some in O gauge that would be nice.:thumbsup:

Nice little shed to kitbash.
It looks a little like my turn table shed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sounds like a terribly misguided person was in charge! Why not simply have two sets of lights, one on each side? Surely cheaper than this is...


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sounds like a terribly misguided person was in charge! Why not simply have two sets of lights, one on each side? Surely cheaper than this is...



I don't know if they actually pivot, maybe they are facing that way so when they are testing them they don't cause any confusion.

Maybe once they get the electric they turn them the right direction and fasten them tight? 

I think the guy I was talking to told me they pivot.

Maybe next time I deliver there some RR workers will be down there and I will interrogate them.


----------



## kursplat

big ed said:


> View attachment 10407


looks like the dip and transformer are in. probably waiting on the meter setter to schedual stabbing it on a holiday 

wonder if the lights are turned sideways like traffic sigs that aren't yet in service?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

In looking at the tower, it appears they'll just turn them to face one way and leave it at that. The tower is obviously designed to have them face toward you.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> In looking at the tower, it appears they'll just turn them to face one way and leave it at that. The tower is obviously designed to have them face toward you.



Right before you posted this I saw that too. They will face only one way when finished.
Down the rail around a 1/2 a mile is another new one I guess they will face the opposite direction.

Good eye John.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I had my glasses on.


----------



## norgale

So nothing new for over a month? This is a super thread and I've enjoyed reading it a lot. It's great to see the places that you get to Ed so lets have some more pics. Nice new wheels. Pete


----------



## Big Ed

norgale said:


> So nothing new for over a month? This is a super thread and I've enjoyed reading it a lot. It's great to see the places that you get to Ed so lets have some more pics. Nice new wheels. Pete



I have not seen anything new for a while. 
There are some in here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529 , but I guess you saw those.

I also had off the last week of June, I only worked 9 days in July, the rest I had off too.

So from 6/24 to 8/1 I only worked 9 days. :thumbsup:
I can't wait till I pickup a fourth week.

I am back on the prowl now.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed's and his busy schedule these past few weeks ...


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Ed's and his busy schedule these past few weeks ...


It was too hot outside to do that!
I had work to do outside and inside.

I put off that outside and found more to do inside.

I am waiting for the cooler weather now to tackle what I need to do outside.


----------



## norgale

Is that time off because of no deliveries to make or just time off? My nephew went to truck driving school at his own expense and graduated #1 in his class. He's in his fourties and was out of work and had always wanted to go "over the road' so decided to try it. He had several offers for employment immedeatly and went to work with Tyson. After an initial "team driving" period he was given a brand new tractor and sent on the road. Tyson ships everywhere in North America and he was on the road too much. Never did get home much and the family went to hell in a handbasket. When he did get home it was only for a couple of days and then back out again. He went from one end of the country to the other day after day and he lasted six months.
He's back to work now managing a newspaper printing business which is his trade and much happier and so is his family. Over the road sounds good to me but it's not for everybody. Pete


----------



## Big Ed

norgale said:


> Is that time off because of no deliveries to make or just time off? My nephew went to truck driving school at his own expense and graduated #1 in his class. He's in his fourties and was out of work and had always wanted to go "over the road' so decided to try it. He had several offers for employment immedeatly and went to work with Tyson. After an initial "team driving" period he was given a brand new tractor and sent on the road. Tyson ships everywhere in North America and he was on the road too much. Never did get home much and the family went to hell in a handbasket. When he did get home it was only for a couple of days and then back out again. He went from one end of the country to the other day after day and he lasted six months.
> He's back to work now managing a newspaper printing business which is his trade and much happier and so is his family. Over the road sounds good to me but it's not for everybody. Pete


I was grandfathered into the CDL system. When I started all you needed was a driving license. I used too run over the road many moons ago. Now I am home every night. The most miles I run are around 600 per day. Go there turn around and come home. That is a long day. I started playing with real trucks at the age of 12. I used to go with my Dad on weekends and while he worked I played in the yard moving trailers around. That was after I finished my job of dumping the drain oil around the yard to kill the weeds. I put 50 miles on just going around the yard with a 1948 mack.

I get 3 weeks vacation, 3 personals, plus the holidays. (plus sick days) If I don't feel like getting up early to drive somewhere far, I just refuse the load. We are union and I picked a 5-6 am starting time THEY PUT ME AT 6-7 AM starting time. It is their rules, they made up for our contract. So according to contract I don't have to start until 6 am. ( I wanted 5:00am!) No forced overtime either so if I start at 6am and want to be off on time at 2:30 pm, I am out the door. But I don't use that much, I am a worker and I like to run. Most of the time I start at 3:30 o 4:00 in the morning. Back in the yard at 5:00pm or so.

I would rather get up early and go far so I don't have to deal with managements bull crap. They run the place like your in grammar school. Also, I would rather be running down the road instead of doing local work, especially in the heat.

Soon I pick up a fourth week for vacation.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Every corner I turned in this plant today I had to drive through water.
I found the #67 East Jersey Railroad Diesel working today.

Bayonne,NJ 
This plant used to be Exxon, it is huge.
But what used to be a bustling refinery storage facility filled with workers, it is now reduced to a lot of shut up buildings and rusted tanks all over, out of service. With few workers, a far cry of what it used to be.


----------



## Big Ed

Xrunner was asking about these.

I just shot these today.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The water is high everywhere!


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The water is high everywhere!



True too dam much water!

That place floods every time it rains.:thumbsdown:

it could be worse, if that one in the Atlantic did not turn east.
plus that one pushed the remains of lee west.

though Jersey saw a lot more rain it could have been a lot worse.

Pa is getting some now.


----------



## tjcruiser

Jeez, Ed ...

Looks like someone forgot to pull open the drain plug in Jersey. Yikes! I hope damage is not too extensive.

TJ


----------



## Reckers

I wonder when Ed is gonna catch on...we gave Joisey back to the ocean!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

And it appears the ocean is well on it's way to reclaiming it!


----------



## Reckers

At this point, the only things dry in New Jersey are those hard rolls.:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Reckers said:


> At this point, the only things dry in New Jersey are those hard rolls.:laugh:


The bummer is they're supposed to be soft!


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> I wonder when Ed is gonna catch on...we gave Joisey back to the ocean!





gunrunnerjohn said:


> And it appears the ocean is well on it's way to reclaiming it!





Reckers said:


> At this point, the only things dry in New Jersey are those hard rolls.:laugh:





gunrunnerjohn said:


> The bummer is they're supposed to be soft!




Ha Ha Ha Ho Ho Ho He He He
You guys are hilarious.

Not hard rolls..........stale rolls.:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

I found another little gem.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Cool, looks like it's stuck there for good! 

That's a lot like the little Lionel switchers like the #41 Army, etc.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Cool, looks like it's stuck there for good!
> 
> That's a lot like the little Lionel switchers like the #41 Army, etc.



Whitcomb did make a lot for the services.
It is stuck there as they don't use it anymore.

It is here, ( The old Westinghouse plant in Lester, Pa) just south of the Phila airport.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westinghouse_Combustion_Turbine_Systems_Division

A Baldwin Locomotive plant was close by this plant. 
copy and paste,
From the early years of the 20th century Baldwin had a relationship with the Westinghouse Electric Company to build electric locomotives for American and foreign markets. The electric locomotive was increasingly popular; electrification was expensive, but for high traffic levels or mountainous terrain it could pay for itself, and in addition some cities like New York, were banning the steam locomotive because of its pollution and the propensity for accidents in smoke-choked terminals. Baldwin built or subcontracted out the bodywork and running gear, and Westinghouse built the electrical gear.

The whole Baldwin link if anyone cares to read,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baldwin_Locomotive_Works

Used to be one huge place, now the whole plant is divided up with a lot of different companies.

I think it is a 45 ton or maybe 50 ton. Did they make a 25 or 35 ton?
I have been researching it but so far came up empty handed.

Nice find for my road train thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, there's the 44 ton one that Lionel poorly modeled...


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice find, Ed. Good looking switcher. Though she's clearly out of commission, it's nice to see it covered up to protect it (mostly) from the elements.

TJ


----------



## norgale

More great pictures from Big Ed. He's the only guy I've ever known who goes railfaning in a tractor trailer rig. See the tanker in the background? Great show ED. Always looking for more pics of your adventures. Pete


----------



## Gansett

Here's some info on Whitcomb, no reference to tonnage.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitcomb_Locomotive_Works


----------



## Big Ed

Must be a 45 ton.


I missed an old Pullman heavy weight passenger car on a RR flat car last week. 
On the way to the bank I passed the spot where I captured the Burro crane. 
There sitting on the flat car was a Pullman heavy weight, probably going somewhere to be restored. 
I did not have my camera which is a rare for me.hwell:

Well I had to run to HD the next day and I figured I would take a picture the next day...but the following day it was gone.

You don't see to many Pullman heavy weights sitting around anymore.


----------



## Big Ed

I found this at a steel plant this week, anyone know what they are?
No name it had #38 by the headlight.
Would that be a calf it's pulling, I did not notice any stacks.

Did I find a Cow & Calf unit? :thumbsup:












A shot of a scrap car. I think they were made in the 70's.


----------



## santafe158

big ed said:


> View attachment 12088


That appears to be a slug unit behind the switcher. It's a former engine that's been cut down, has no prime mover and is full of weight. It's traction motors are powered by the prime mover in the lead unit which gives more power for moving cars.


----------



## Big Ed

santafe158 said:


> That appears to be a slug unit behind the switcher. It's a former engine that's been cut down, has no prime mover and is full of weight. It's traction motors are powered by the prime mover in the lead unit which gives more power for moving cars.


You got it.:thumbsup:

* Railroaders have a knack for dressing up the equipment they use in apt and colorful nicknames. 

A work crane emerges from its bout with the railroad man's imagination as the "big hook"; a note thrown or handed from a train becomes a "butterfly," a locomotive a "hog," a yard engine a "goat" and the two-unit diesel switcher "a cow and a calf." Now there's "the slug." 

When the railway's mechanical department started to design a heavily weighted unit, equipped with traction motors, to add extra power to yard diesels at slow speeds, the device somehow acquired the name "the slug." The name stuck-throughout the. 'design and construction stages and during the recent "on the job" tests at John Sevier Yard in Knoxville, Tenn., where it became apparent that "the slug" was going to live up fully to the mechanical department's expectations. 

The purpose of "the slug" is to give bigger "muscles" to diesel switchers used in hump yards to shove long cuts of cars up to the hump, from which point the cars roll down into classification tracks. Made at low speeds ( about two miles an hour) the shove requires a powerful tractive effort on the part of the switching locomotive. 

Coupled between two units of a diesel switcher, "the slug" gives approximately as much added "push" as a third diesel unit yet costs less. 
*


----------



## tjcruiser

So, let me see if I have this straight ...

The slug helps the cow hump the cars, hoping that the goat doesn't get jealous.

Right? 

TJ


----------



## norgale

Nope. The slug is sterile like a mule. Can't go anywhere or do anything unless it's hooked to the cow. The goat's just along for the ride.  Pete


----------



## T-Man

The Switcher is an EMD SW9


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> The Switcher is an EMD SW9



Good link T.:thumbsup:

Switchers always were hard for me to ID.

I bookmarked the link.

It almost looked like the gray is a primer. 
You wonder why they did not paint it a nice color, the gray is so blah.


----------



## Big Ed

What do you think this one is, T man?

Or anyone? I can match the stacks and louvered panels but not the hand rails and other parts.

I found these down in the Philadelphia rail yard today. They were painted and delivered there to wait to go to another rail yard.




























This guy saw them in Iowa 9/13/11 in transit.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jayztrainz/6145679901/in/photostream


----------



## norgale

Look like SW-1500 to me but maybe a little later. Very nice looking paint job and a good catch Ed. Excellent pictures and great to have in an album of engines. I'm going to save them and print them out for mine. 
What were they doing out in Iowa? Is there a shop out there to clean up old engines?These look great. pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I wonder who Savage is?


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I wonder who Savage is?



Do a search....Savage rail yards there are tons of them, here is a link but they don't list them all. If you do the search you will see what I am talking about.

http://www.savagesafehandling.com/Services/railcar.php

http://www.savageservices.com/press/index.php

Never mind about the search they don't list them all, some of them go by CSX rail yards, but they are Savage. I am sure there are a bunch more.


----------



## norgale

Checked that link out Ed and the guy sure has some nice shots there. He has a good eye for color and some very nice liveries that look brand new. Nice link. Pete


----------



## Big Ed

norgale said:


> Look like SW-1500 to me but maybe a little later. Very nice looking paint job and a good catch Ed. Excellent pictures and great to have in an album of engines. I'm going to save them and print them out for mine.
> What were they doing out in Iowa? Is there a shop out there to clean up old engines?These look great. pete



All I know is that they were in transit out there, coming to this rail yard.


----------



## NIMT

I do believe SW1200 and it was run in cold country,(That's why half of the front radiator is covered).


----------



## gc53dfgc

They do look like SW1200 or 1500's but I feel like they are not the original ones. They look like they have had modifications done to them as well as a nice new paint job. It appears that a new radiator unit/filter was added on to the front where the old ones where at one time. looks like they are made for cold weather as well. The fact that they have perfectly matching paint gives me the impression it is a type of metal housing designed for the cold weather purpose as opposed to a standard covering for them which would just be a single color like orange or yellow. 

The front and rear headlight mounts do not flow with the original SW series light houseings and look to be amde after the fact. The horn placement is also different from that of the normal SW series of switcher. The top radiator housing on the front of the engine is also not standard for most SW series engines and was ussually an aftermarket thing.

I personally think they are an SW series switcher renivated and modified to serve modern needs better along with just a simple repaint and cleaning.


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> They do look like SW1200 or 1500's but I feel like they are not the original ones. They look like they have had modifications done to them as well as a nice new paint job. It appears that a new radiator unit/filter was added on to the front where the old ones where at one time. looks like they are made for cold weather as well. The fact that they have perfectly matching paint gives me the impression it is a type of metal housing designed for the cold weather purpose as opposed to a standard covering for them which would just be a single color like orange or yellow.
> 
> The front and rear headlight mounts do not flow with the original SW series light houseings and look to be amde after the fact. The horn placement is also different from that of the normal SW series of switcher. The top radiator housing on the front of the engine is also not standard for most SW series engines and was ussually an aftermarket thing.
> 
> I personally think they are an SW series switcher renivated and modified to serve modern needs better along with just a simple repaint and cleaning.


No bell either...none that I can see.
Good find for the Ed's road trains.:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale

Maybe an RS-3? A similar engine. pete


----------



## Big Ed

norgale said:


> Maybe an RS-3? A similar engine. pete




post #12 here Pete.









Nothing like a RS3


----------



## T-Man

Well better late, then never a SW9 or SW 1200. It had eight louvered doors and two stacks.

The open risers on the steps make it an SW 1200 not a SW9. Link


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> Well better late, then never a SW9 or SW 1200. It had eight louvered doors and two stacks.
> 
> The open risers on the steps make it an SW 1200 not a SW9. Link



Would you bet all your Lionel trains that it is?:smokin:


----------



## gc53dfgc

None of those engines match the key details of this engine so the mystery goes on and definatly not an RS-3 :laugh:


----------



## norgale

YUp! Musta got confusilated there for a minute. Definetly not an Rs-3. MMMMMMM


----------



## T-Man

big ed said:


> Would you bet all your Lionel trains that it is?:smokin:


Just the facts, I can only go with jst the facts.

Recker is the Betor.

Don't bet I am right. the link an x C&NW Switcher


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> Just the facts, I can only go with jst the facts.
> 
> Recker is the Betor.
> 
> Don't bet I am right. the link an x C&NW Switcher





How do we know that guy is right?
Are you a member there he asked about their final home.
You can tell them right now they sit in Philadelphia, Pa and tell him there are two, maybe he doesn't know there are two.

You should have bet.


----------



## T-Man

My final answer. A picture of both engines identified in Rock Island Ill.

My previous post was in error the engine was 7107 ythat was mentioned. It's a pay site so I skipped a reply. The 7107 was ex Canadian National He may have botched the numbers.


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> My final answer. A picture of both engines identified in Rock Island Ill.
> 
> My previous post was in error the engine was 7107 ythat was mentioned. It's a pay site so I skipped a reply. The 7107 was ex Canadian National He may have botched the numbers.



A couple of SW1200RS it is then T......thanks


----------



## Big Ed

Edit not my picture for those who would like to check out the site,


 http://www.mdde.com/



I delivered to CRC in Warminster, Pa today and saw one of these sitting on the side parked. I don't know what number it had.
Maryland & Delaware RR the same as the RS3 in the post above.

I wonder why it was way up in Pa?

It was raining like heck but I kept the camera ready just in case it came down the rails. It was parked around a mile away. 

If it was a nice day I could have hiked down the tracks to get a picture.hwell:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks like good weather, what did you do retouch the photo?


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed always brings a little sunshine to any venue!


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks like good weather, what did you do retouch the photo?



I meant to type that the picture was not mine.
I went back and edited it.

I don't know which one was there but I was surprised to see it all the way up in Warminster, Pa from Federalsburg, Md

I posted here (somewhere) an engine they used in that area. It was well weathered and smoking like a chimney stack. Maybe it blew up and they are leasing one of those for a while?


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Ed always brings a little sunshine to any venue!



But sometimes I bring a lot of wind and thunder (w/t lightning bolts)


----------



## Coastie

Not much of a railfan, but enjoyed checking out your pictures. Got to enjoy a job that gets you out and about like that!


----------



## Reckers

big ed said:


> But sometimes I bring a lot of wind and thunder (w/t lightning bolts)


...especially after he's eaten truckstop chili!


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Very nice, Ed! how does it look in snow?


Len back on post 30 you asked this, what did you mean?



Reckers said:


> ...especially after he's eaten truckstop chili!



Len I have not been in a truck stop for over 6 years. Even if I do a 600 mile day I pack my food and drinks. No need to stop in any. They fuel our trucks in the yard.

Years ago yes but today no. To many rookies running over trucks in the truck stops. 
Most of the ones that did have decent food are gone and replaced by fast food.:thumbsdown:
I only eat fast food around 3 times a year.

We do Micky d's once or twice a year, get a load of fart burgers from white castle once or twice a year.

I would rather bring my own as you never know what is being sneezed or coughed into your food on the road.

I am rarely sick. I might get a cold in the winter, but I probably catch that a home from the kids or the old (young) lady.hwell:


----------



## santafe158

big ed said:


> get a load of fart burgers from white castle once or twice a year.


You mean the kind that you eat 6 and crap 12?


----------



## Gansett

santafe158 said:


> You mean the kind that you eat 6 and crap 12?


Yup, that's them.


----------



## Big Ed

What is this machine I found?
They chained it so I couldn't take it for a ride down the rails.


----------



## T-Man

I am guessing it pulls out ties.


----------



## Big Ed

Nope T man, no date with the cigar cutie for you.







:laugh:

Good guess though.


----------



## T-Man

Must be George Burns Mother.


----------



## tjcruiser

Does it drop its arms, and then lift its middle up attached to the track, to level low spots in a track?


----------



## norgale

That is a shaker upper. It goes along and vibrates the roadbed gravel around the ties so they stay in place. No? Pete


----------



## T-Man

How about a nailer, or spiker?


----------



## Reckers

It packs the ballast stones under the ties.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Ballast tamper, Lionel makes a model.


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> How about a nailer, or spiker?


T man won a date with the cigar lady.


It is an old Nordberg Spiker, I knew if I added these pictures someone would have got it as all the spikes are laying around.
I figured that when you saw the claws you would think it was a tie extractor.
The claws pick up the ties to hold them tight during the spiking. If you look at T man video the claws are different.

Nice video find T.:thumbsup:

You think they would clean up their workplace a little HUH? 
I took these and did not even steal some spikes. ( I got enough junk now!):laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

I am going to add this caboose in here.
Found in Saratoga Springs, NY.
Still used on a work train today.










































The D&H (Delaware and Hudson) caboose was originally built as a International Wide vision built in 1959. 
Delivered in the red car body with black roof and yellow separation stripe at top of sides. 
35719 rebuilt sans wide vision cupola but with added bay windows due to a wreck.
They still use the car today, it runs with the track repair train.


----------



## tjcruiser

"Fusee and Torpedos" ???



I'm afraid to ask ...

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> "Fusee and Torpedos" ???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to ask ...
> 
> TJ


Torpedo's

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detonator_(railway)


Fusee,

a red flare light, used on a railroad as a warning signal to approaching trains.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, Ed ... I never heard of those terms (or the use of a torpedo) before.

I guess the engineers pack a change of underwear or two, just in case a torpedo goes off under their loco, huh?


----------



## Big Ed

These two are still sitting in the rail yard but they picked up another, the #1350.
This one works the yards, the others are still sitting there with their stacks covered.

Notice a difference with the 1350?


----------



## Reckers

Great shots, Ed!


----------



## Xnats

Nice find Ed. Is that the Verrazono Bridge is the back ground. I know you are near Manhattan with the 212#


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> Nice find Ed. Is that the Verrazono Bridge is the back ground. I know you are near Manhattan with the 212#




That is the Walt Whitman bridge in Philadelphia, Pa
The camera is looking East in that picture.


----------



## Big Ed

In the same place as this sits.
From this thread,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529


----------



## Reckers

An old baggage car?


----------



## norgale

Strange car. Look at all the grab handles on the end of the car yet there's no platform there to stand on. If the car was hooked to another car you couldn't get on or off anyway through the diaphragm. Also look along the bottom of the car. What's all those frames or brackets sticking out for? Maybe somebody stole the flower boxes.  Good picture of a pretty old baggage car Ed. Would it be a Pullman heavyweight? Bet somebody has all their money stashed in there for quick moval when the Chinese take over. Ha!\
Pete


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> An old baggage car?





norgale said:


> Strange car. Look at all the grab handles on the end of the car yet there's no platform there to stand on. If the car was hooked to another car you couldn't get on or off anyway through the diaphragm. Also look along the bottom of the car. What's all those frames or brackets sticking out for? Maybe somebody stole the flower boxes.  Good picture of a pretty old baggage car Ed. Would it be a Pullman heavyweight? Bet somebody has all their money stashed in there for quick moval when the Chinese take over. Ha!\
> Pete


It is used for storage now. Brackets are added, Pete that is the way they built it to my knowledge. Check out this picture the late B&M posted, same car?











More in this thread on it, I just wanted to get it in my Road Trains thread.
From this thread,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529

Starts at post 111 in the above link, a couple of more pictures.


----------



## Big Ed

I found another machine in Philadelphia too.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's a ballast tamper, right? What's it doing in a parking lot?


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's a ballast tamper, right? What's it doing in a parking lot?



I don't know I should have taken a picture of the front, I did not want to get out because it was starting to rain.

Probably a truck will come in to pick it up.


----------



## norgale

It's tamping the asphalt parking lot I presume. Ha! You do get some great pictures Ed. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I believe those hydraulic arms that are to the side go around front and tamp the ballast between the ties.


----------



## Big Ed

The family and me were on the way to Pennsylvania yesterday to celebrate Christmas with the clan.

As I was going by the local yard I spotted these, among a chorus of 
'WHAT", "DO YOU HAVE TO", "COME ON LETS GO", "YOU HAVE ENOUGH PICTURES OF TRAINS", "I DON'T BELIEVE THIS", I shot these quickly. 

We still were on time and as normal the first ones there!
I got my share of Jumbo shrimp!:thumbsup:
If you snooze you loose in my family.

A few more work trains, anyone know what they do?

Not the best pictures but I was being hurried a little.hwell:


----------



## Big Ed

I don't know what they are either.




There is always a long coal train in this yard.




























I wonder if it comes in from Pennsylvania?


----------



## tjcruiser

It's a stockpile for next year's Santa's naughty list.  Hope none with my name on it ...

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That long ramp looks like it might be for laying track, just a guess.


----------



## norgale

The last pic of the track laying equipment has a manufacturers name on it I think. If someone could read that we could find out what it is. I can't read it here. Pete


----------



## norgale

Here ya go guys. This is the first picture. Pete
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ikeya/1484502219/


----------



## norgale

The second pic and the third looks like a ballast turning machine. It roughs up the ballast with the thing on the front and then scoops it up,turns it and lays it back down again along the sides of the ties. Saw a video of that operation on YouTube once. Look up MOW equip on YT.


----------



## gc53dfgc

I believe the first one is a rail spiker and tie puller combination. I have seen a few of those over the years and the other one looks a lot like a rail cleaning car for snow removal. We have one up here in Troy painted a nice green color with a giant brush with flamethrower/warmer things on the front.

Or of course it could be just to make the ballast more even as suggested above.


----------



## Big Ed




----------



## tjcruiser

That thing has got some power, huh? I'd bet it could slowly push Everest out of the way!


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> That thing has got some power, huh? I'd bet it could slowly push Everest out of the way!



I was going to post this back when we got that freak snow storm in October.

But you can't really see the damage, the front is embeded with pieces of a tree. It must have been a big tree laying across the rails that it smashed into.

It had coupler damage and you maybe can make out the number up top is smashed. As is the top of the cab. Fuel tank dented and some railing was hanging off.

It was dark when I entered to load and when I came back out it was gone. 
It is funny how the sky is blue when it was shot in the dark.

The picture sucks, so I did not post it.

Till now.









]


----------



## Xnats

I got a personal love for the GP38-2 s. Is this Pa Ed? It seems you are up in elevation somewhere.


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> I got a personal love for the GP38-2 s. Is this Pa Ed? It seems you are up in elevation somewhere.


Yes, I am sitting on top of the world.

In ELIZABETH, NJ:laugh:

(With my doors locked and weapons ready.)


----------



## Big Ed

cabledawg said:


> "Do not use" ?
> 
> So what are we supposed to do with it? :laugh:


I just noticed this Dawg, I imagine that it either had a leak or they had some bad product in it.
(post 76 in this thread.)

It might have had too much rust in it and needed cleaning?

Next time I go down there to deliver I will ask.

Most likely it has a small leak and needs a little welding, if my estimation is correct it is over 100 years old.


Here is one for graffiti lover xrunner,
not to bad as far as graffiti goes.


----------



## Kwikster

big ed said:


> I found another little gem.
> 
> View attachment 11908
> 
> 
> View attachment 11909
> 
> 
> View attachment 11910
> 
> 
> View attachment 11911


Through a bit of searching I found thishttp://www.taplines.net/December/dindex.htmlAppears to be a 50 tonner. 

Carl


----------



## Big Ed

Kwikster said:


> Through a bit of searching I found thishttp://www.taplines.net/December/dindex.htmlAppears to be a 50 tonner.
> 
> Carl



I do believe that you are correct.
It looks more like a 50 ton then the 45.

Nice Link, thanks for posting it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats

I got stuck in traffic waiting for this to pass :thumbsup: Sorry about poor pics, my cameras takes poor video plus I was shooting into another lovely Jersey Shore Sun Rise


----------



## Big Ed

Don't that piss you off?

They are almost by and then they stop!

What is with the cops? You think they would be walking around checking for seat belts.


----------



## Xnats

Lol Those cops can harass Transit all they want, just leave me along  Being in Southern Coastal Monmouth County, I'm sure a lovely soccer mom called and complained about the backup :laugh: so local PD responded Jersey Shore style. If I knew I was going to get the gate going around the corner I would have parked and taken better pictures. Notice how long the rails are  I wish I was closer and not blinded by the sun. I should have wore sunglasses today. I have no idea how long each section is  but the train must have to go slow in the turns? As for stopping only 3 more flat beds passed once it starting rolling again but the gates still stayed down. I thought I was going to have to work and see what was wrong :laugh: then this came by heading back to BayHead. I'm guessing someone broke down and needed a push back. Some supervisor was needing advil this morning between Police calling about blocked traffic and broken engines


----------



## Big Ed

The rail will bend some going around curves.

Rail does flex, or there wouldn't be any curves if they didn't.

How would sunglasses have kept the glare out of your video?

RT 71 I know it well, I used to run it with Diesel and heating oil all the time when I owned my own truck.

What town is that? 
It has been over 20 years since I hauled the fuel, I don't get down that way anymore.


----------



## Xnats

[email protected] 
The other side of the track is Lovely Historic Ocean Grove. I guess your right about the sunglasses  I guess your right about the bending too :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I figured as slow as it was going with three engines, it had to end badly!


----------



## Gansett

Like how the "JCT" and "71" signage partially blocks the RR flashers!


----------



## Big Ed

JackC said:


> Like how the "JCT" and "71" signage partially blocks the RR flashers!




Some with GPS might make a turn onto the tracks too, after seeing that sign and the "ding turn here" from the GPS.

One track in Long Island, (I think it was LI), has had multiple wrecks by dopey drivers turning onto the tracks when their GPS told them too.

It was the same crossing where they wrecked. Duh!


----------



## Gansett

Young fellow left a waterhole in East Greenwich [Habourside TJ] after a night of imbibing and turned onto the RR tracks. Met a Amtrak train head on. Longest Camaro in the world. Pieces of Camaro strewn over a 1/4 mile. Never found all his pieces.

Ironically almost a year to the day two women in their 50's made the same mistake and they were in a blue Camaro too!

There's a gate at that crossing now.


----------



## tjcruiser

The Amtrak train must have hit his ghost car yesterday ... derailed at Kingston.


----------



## Big Ed

JackC said:


> Young fellow left a waterhole in East Greenwich [Habourside TJ] after a night of imbibing and turned onto the RR tracks. Met a Amtrak train head on. Longest Camaro in the world. Pieces of Camaro strewn over a 1/4 mile. Never found all his pieces.
> 
> Ironically almost a year to the day two women in their 50's made the same mistake and they were in a blue Camaro too!
> 
> There's a gate at that crossing now.



And even with blinking lights, ringing bells, and blowing horns some still try to run around them to save 30 seconds. (For a passenger train) 
The wait for a freight train is what 5-10 mins?
And then the GPS, watch soon you won't be able to buy a map.
When we take the Old (young) lady's limo, she likes to use GPS, I make her take it down when I drive it.

REAL MEN DON"T USE GPS!

They spent a whole bunch of money around here on Hornless crossings.
They put permanent Jersey barriers in the middle and block the sides.
Add all kinds of blinking lights and bells with custom gates that go down. Therefor the engine doesn't have to blow it's horns. 

It seems to be working and there is a lot less noise a night when most of the freight trains roll through, when it is busy there is one train after the other. 

On a quiet spring night with the windows open and I can't fall asleep I can hear that horn blowing for 10 or more miles. I eventually fall asleep counting the crossings and tracking the train as it rolls through South West bound.
For the train rolling North east I loose it quick, as the small mountain behind me blocks the sounds quickly. Along with all the new hornless crossings that are north of me.
So I wait for a West bound to count. Works, soon I am asleep. 
If no trains running I do the same thing with a West bound jets.



tjcruiser said:


> The Amtrak train must have hit his ghost car yesterday ... derailed at Kingston.



Terrorists.




 ALIENS:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

No, Ed ... the aliens only go after people who drive pickup trucks ... near motor home parks ... chewing tabaccie! 

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> No, Ed ... the aliens only go after people who drive pickup trucks ... near motor home parks ... chewing tabaccie!
> 
> TJ



I think Aliens live in some of the trailer parks in this state!


----------



## Big Ed

These engines were hooking up to a long line of,











these covered cars. Anyone know what they haul?


----------



## sawgunner

looks like high side gondola's could be anything in there


----------



## Big Ed

sawgunner said:


> looks like high side gondola's could be anything in there


The only thing they ever see is Jersey gold....Garbage.


----------



## Big Ed

HLCX 7073
(Helms Financial Corp)











A search of this engine shows it gets around the states.


----------



## Xnats

Found a cool little crane with the concrete sleeper crew.


----------



## Big Ed

Looks like someone hand wrote the electric on it if you look close.

What does it say in front of the electric?


----------



## Xnats

rofl 

Dies :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> rofl
> 
> Dies :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 17712



That looks better, stupid question.....is that an electric powered crane?


----------



## santafe158

big ed said:


> That looks better, stupid question.....is that an electric powered crane?


It very well could be. Greenfield village has a Michigan Central RR crane that could/can be run off of an external steam supply (no boiler on board) and I believe electric power (3rd rail?). I know they ran it on air a few times before plumbing on one of their steam locomotives to power it more recently. Not sure if it was designed for air, but I guess it worked. :laugh:


----------



## gc53dfgc

I think the dies stands for diesel and electric for electric, so it is likely just like a locomotive. An engine powering a generator.


----------



## santafe158

gc53dfgc said:


> I think the dies stands for diesel and electric for electric, so it is likely just like a locomotive. An engine powering a generator.


In a way, that's the same thing. It just has an on board power source instead of external :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Here is one for gc53 who was asking about abandoned Loco's.

Bring a big tow truck.

It looks like it has been parked there for a while.


Watervliet, NY


----------



## Big Ed

Best pictures I could get.
Watervliet, NY
New York Central Pullman


----------



## Big Ed

Notice the post with the ladder in the last batch of the Pullman car?
That is this an old signal stand?

Notice the cone tipped ends it looks old.


----------



## Xnats

Cool Pics and find :thumbsup: Where you on Lincoln Ave taking the pictures Ed? I think I found them on Bing Maps!


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> Cool Pics and find :thumbsup: Where you on Lincoln Ave taking the pictures Ed? I think I found them on Bing Maps!


If you have MapQuest you come off 787 at x7w down to rt32 and make a right.....then down to first ave or street and make a left then you go over the RR to the end. Right where I took them is rt 155 is overhead. First ave ends there makes a hard left that is then called Shaker/Watervliet road or something. 


I got some more to post too.


----------



## santafe158

I can't seem to find the thread, but I know one of you guys (I think it was Ed) spotted one of the Thomas the Tank engine "locomotive dummies" out there. GunrunnerJohn mentioned that he didn't see the eyes moving. I saw the actual steamer one this weekend and noticed that the fireman has a lever in the cab that he can move back and forth to make the eyes move like the Lionel model.

Just putting that out there


----------



## Big Ed

santafe158 said:


> I can't seem to find the thread, but I know one of you guys (I think it was Ed) spotted one of the Thomas the Tank engine "locomotive dummies" out there. GunrunnerJohn mentioned that he didn't see the eyes moving. I saw the actual steamer one this weekend and noticed that the fireman has a lever in the cab that he can move back and forth to make the eyes move like the Lionel model.
> 
> Just putting that out there



I saw one rolling north on the Jersey pike on a lowboy. The eyes were shut.

Hey look at my signature compared to yours.

Mine is running East yours is running West.:thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats

Ok - Looks like a cool spot to check out


----------



## santafe158

big ed said:


> I saw one rolling north on the Jersey pike on a lowboy. The eyes were shut.
> 
> Hey look at my signature compared to yours.
> 
> Mine is running East yours is running West.:thumbsup:


Well, where I'm sitting, it's running north


----------



## Big Ed

That is it Stan but that picture has to be pretty old as the Diesel in the lead is gone and the rest are fairly well graffiti-ed up.

But that is the place.


----------



## Big Ed

Here is looking at the Pullman the Diesel is gone.
This is almost under Rt155.

And there are a lot of tress growing now too.
See the first Diesel I posted compare your bing to it. Yours is minus a lot of grown up vegetation. Nice overhead shot though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

There are two RS-3?, sitting there too.
Note the old mail car? Or baggage car?

Watervliet, NY


----------



## Big Ed

You can't see it but another Diesel is in line too.
Stan see your overhead shot? The big building in my shots must have been built after your picture was shot, I wonder how old your picture is?


----------



## Big Ed

Note the old Caboose.


----------



## Big Ed

I found this on that yard, it shows pictures the trains on the other side, at an earlier time before the A hole graffiti jerks destroyed them. 

Looks like someone torched the wooden caboose.

http://www.railroadforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13820


----------



## gc53dfgc

Are these truly abandoned or is it part of a property owned by someone? I would be more than willing to claim one but the issue is getting it to here. that's at least a good 10K right?


----------



## Xnats

What a cool find Ed, it is sad to see how much they have deteriorated Google Earth does not show the Shark Nose Engine either. My boss at work got me hooked on Bing Maps. Their pics are older but give better aerials for stuff off the beaten path. I would say the Bing picture is mid 2000's The railroad forum thread was 2006 and the engine look about the same , wear wise.

GC it loos like all the tracks are from an old factory. Maybe you'll get lucky because it is abandoned


----------



## gc53dfgc

I would think that transport is the only real problem to overcome with a thing like that. It makes most highway transport out of the question or really expensive. I would think the best way would be to haul it through the railroads (CSX) to my area. There is a siding that is only a mile from mile house that is never used that connects to the main. The only issue is tracks from it's current locale to a main and of course getting it roll worthy again (airbrakes and free turning wheels)


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> Are these truly abandoned or is it part of a property owned by someone? I would be more than willing to claim one but the issue is getting it to here. that's at least a good 10K right?



I will sell you the whole lot. Cheap, trade me your O trains for them.

You have to add a siding along side your house though.

I guess that someone still owns them, I wonder what they did with the one Diesel.
I am still looking for a abandoned steam loco for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats

Forget about it There is no need coming the States with Google Earth looking for a broken motive-power only to find that someone thinks it is historical and wants top dollar for a pile of rust. Then you have to pay for shipping, restoration, blah, blah blah.
Just go here and buy used and drive it home :thumbsup: :laugh:
GC is going to get a new train


----------



## gc53dfgc

The trams, trolleys, and track website had some really good projects that really only needed a good cleaning and repaint and did not cost the price of a house. 

I kind of want to fully restore one, in fact I found some more near Glenmont, NY at google maps coordinates (42.60005,-73.765833)

This ever popular train is located there. http://alloveralbany.com/images/glenmont_abandoned_train.jpg

Here is what looks like one of those Lionel electric trains there as well. 
http://www.flickriver.com/photos/bvcphoto/3565712436/

What is whit these New Yorkers abandoning so many trains?:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

I saw another farm train rolling into the Port, but figured I had the other in post #*83* , I would not waste my film on another.

I guess Xrunner doesn't like the graffiti I found here post #*250*, maybe these are better better?
Sorry for the hand in the one.

As always Quality Photos by ED.

_Disclaimer......Graffiti not endorsed by ED._


----------



## Big Ed

A nice & clean Acid Tanker, not all the trains are graffiti ruined.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Kids haven't gotten to those yet.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Kids haven't gotten to those yet.


I guess Xrunner doesn't like any of the graffiti cars pictures THAT I TOOK JUST FOR HIM.

I found a EMD SW1 UM&P ( Upper Marion & Plymouth RR) #9007 built 3/1942, in a steel plant today.
A line of scrap cars also.


















Some better pictures here, 
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoPicture.aspx?id=75966


----------



## dablaze

big ed said:


> There are two RS-3?, sitting there too.
> Note the old mail car? Or baggage car?
> 
> Watervliet, NY
> 
> 
> View attachment 17919
> 
> 
> View attachment 17920
> 
> 
> View attachment 17921
> 
> 
> View attachment 17922


Older RS-2's I think.

Craig


----------



## Big Ed

big ed said:


> I found this on that yard, it shows pictures the trains on the other side, at an earlier time before the A hole graffiti jerks destroyed them.
> 
> Looks like someone torched the wooden caboose.
> 
> http://www.railroadforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13820





dablaze said:


> Older RS-2's I think.
> 
> Craig


I know RS, not sure of the #'s. 

Did you check out the above link. There are pictures from 2006 before the graffiti grew on them.
Better pictures too.

I like the RS diesels for some reason.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

big ed said:


> I saw another farm train rolling into the Port, but figured I had the other in post #*83* , I would not waste my film on another.
> 
> I guess Xrunner doesn't like the graffiti I found here post #*250*, maybe these are better better?
> Sorry for the hand in the one.
> 
> As always Quality Photos by ED.
> 
> _Disclaimer......Graffiti not endorsed by ED._
> 
> View attachment 18206
> 
> 
> View attachment 18207
> 
> 
> View attachment 18208
> 
> 
> View attachment 18209








Maybe he will like these?
Tell me the XRUNNER doesn't look at this thread?

These graffiti cars I dedicated just to him?
In honor of,












Maybe he would rather see Box cars?


























 










Maybe I should have put the pictures here?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12398



Tagged,







:smokin:...........................................................


----------



## Big Ed

I even captured a C S X box car for the xrunner too?


----------



## Big Ed

This is not a Road found train but my Favorite Road Name.:thumbsup:










I stole the following from Walter's e mail from the RMT site.

http://readymadetoys.com/

*NORFOLK SOUTHERN Photo of CNJ #1071 Heritage Diesel taken Friday, June 22nd, 2012 at Muncie, IN 
*
Earlier this year, the Norfolk Southern Railroad announced a special program to paint 19 (later increased to 20) new diesel locomotives in paint schemes representing component railroads that make up today's Norfolk Southern. This is to celebrate the 30th Anniversary of the Norfolk & Western and Southern merger in 1982 and recognize these 'Fallen Flags'.

One of the component railroads is the Central Railroad of New Jersey, CRRNJ/CNJ/JCL/NJC.

The NSOU #1071 Heritage diesel, an EMD/Progress rail SD-70, for the Central RR of New Jersey in the 1940's era Tangerine Orange and Royal Blue scheme was scheduled to be released from the builder on Friday, June 22nd but a photo was not available until today/Saturday June 23rd.


----------



## Xnats

GC, I'm thinking size of things are an issue. These should be able to be pulled with a pickup. The last one I'm not to sure about but it is a good shot of the frame work :thumbsup: Sorry X and Ed no graffiti here :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Cool, where did you find them Stan?
Did you find then and take the pictures?

Don't worry about X, he doesn't look at this thread.

I could cuss him out on this thread and he wouldn't even see it.
I even found him a C S X graffiti box car too.:dunno:

I officially UN-dedicate the graffiti cars to Xrunner.


----------



## Xnats

Lol Ed, the boy and I hit Alliare State Park again( Railroad Museum) No one one was around so we enjoyed all that was to see that was left outside. I did not want to press my luck having my only son with me :laugh: It was a nice day though.


----------



## infernisdiem

big ed said:


> Thanks King.
> I added a little.
> 
> 
> I posted this before, but will add it to here.
> 
> I found this in a rail yard.
> It is used to switch the tankers around in the yard.
> They couple this to the engine and a man (or woman) wears a backpack with a remote control to run the engine.
> It eliminates the need for an engineer.
> 
> View attachment 7220


ha ha... in bright pink on the lower left says do not hump, I am gonna assume that might have something to do with rail roading, or some pranksters having fun


----------



## infernisdiem

Xnats said:


> Ok - Looks like a cool spot to check out
> View attachment 17916


looks like an entire abandoned train and cars, i'll take it and give it a good home lol


----------



## Kwikster

infernisdiem said:


> ha ha... in bright pink on the lower left says do not hump, I am gonna assume that might have something to do with rail roading, or some pranksters having fun


That's an actual railroad marking. Check this:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classification_yard noting that is the same as a "hump" yard.

Carl


----------



## tjcruiser

'Nats,

Love the station in that 4th pic ... the eyebrow window in that is gorgeous and really adds some nice character.

TJ


----------



## infernisdiem

Kwikster said:


> That's an actual railroad marking. Check this:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classification_yard noting that is the same as a "hump" yard.
> 
> Carl


Cool, i did not know that, thank you, makes sense too.


----------



## Big Ed

infernisdiem said:


> Cool, i did not know that, thank you, makes sense too.



What did you think?

It was stenciled DO NOT HUMP on in pink so the gays wouldn't try to hump it?

We have none x rated threads on humping here on the site.....somewhere.:dunno:

Edit,
Maybe TJ knows where they are?


----------



## Big Ed

Nice pictures Stan, no one there you should have fired up the old steam engine and took her for a spin.

The first batch of pictures with the Plymouth, I thought you might have found them sitting in the woods somewhere.

The plow......is it attached to what used to be the car that had it?


Where did he find them?

ONLY IN NEW JERSEY.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

I was leaving a plant and spotted these.

There is a hint of what looks to be a Wood caboose attached to the blue passenger car.

Blue Comet car? 
I don't know, next time I go there I am going to take a walk over and see what is there.
I have not been to that plant in years, I don't know when I will go back.

It is in the heart of Passaic, NJ.
It must have been parked here a while.

A quick shot as a truck was behind me waiting to leave also. 
End of a hot work day, three deliveries and I wanted to boogie home also.


----------



## Littlefoot14

infernisdiem said:


> looks like an entire abandoned train and cars, i'll take it and give it a good home lol


Just an update from a semi-local board member.

The FA unit has been removed and is going to be restored. I beleive it was taken care of by a museum involving the Western Maryland but dont quote me on it.

The Black locomotive is owned by some guy in Ohio supposeably and is of LIRR heritage.

APR RS3 and S2, noone knows who owns them. The port denied ownership and the city denied ownership. They were donated to the M&H chapter of the NRHS on a temporary charter that was allowed to run out.

The B&M RS3 was originally a D&H unit which wound up on the B&M after some time on the P&W. It is owned by the M&HNRHS and is mostly a shell with a bare block and a couple pistons inside and only 2 traction motors left.

The rest of the equipment is all M&HNRHS property. The problem with that is that the M&H chapter of the NRHS is a mostly defunct group. Now CPR wants their siding cleared off. 

Its a sad thing as most of the D&H freight/passenger cars that are stored there are one-ofs and the last of their kind. 

In Glenmont there are also 4 stored locomotives and some other equipment at the power plant. There an ex NYC RS3, An ex CR U25B, an ex NYC S-1 Electric, and an ex NYC T3a Electric. Supposeably the two electric locomotives will be going to the Danbury Rail Museum, but the deal needs to be finalized and the power plant will need to cooperate as the locomotives are buried deep on the property and are definetely landlocked. 

This is history guys, and its sad that these historic locomotives are being treated this way. Ive got to get down there and see them, and I urge others who are close enough to do the same.


----------



## Big Ed

They are right under RT155.

Thanks for the info.

How did you find that all out?


----------



## Littlefoot14

big ed said:


> They are right under RT155.
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> How did you find that all out?


Im just that good 

Honestly though ive just been interested in them and studied the equipment down there since I found out about them last summer.

It should be noted that the S-1 Electric and T3a are, to the best of my knowledge, the last remaining examples of those models in the world. They NEED to be preserved. The T3a is in lightning stripe paint scheme...and its one sharp looking piece of equipment.


----------



## Big Ed

Littlefoot14 said:


> Im just that good
> 
> Honestly though ive just been interested in them and studied the equipment down there since I found out about them last summer.
> 
> It should be noted that the S-1 Electric and T3a are, to the best of my knowledge, the last remaining examples of those models in the world. They NEED to be preserved. The T3a is in lightning stripe paint scheme...and its one sharp looking piece of equipment.


Best time for you to go would be early winter when all the brush is gone.
Thanks for the info.
They are not that hard to find just a few minutes off 787.


----------



## Xnats

Oooo  I thought the only Blue Comet cars left were. 1) a diner on rt31 in a town near ScothPlains? 2) NJTransit has one some where?

Ed here is the rest of the plow. Sorry I forgot to post these the other day


----------



## tjcruiser

Youch! That poor plow has seen better days. Quite the historic relic, though.

I especially like the plank-on-frame curved panels in the middle of the plow face ... like old wooden boat construction. Probably white oak or something like that.

Could you imagine a wood plow today?!?

Thanks for the updated pics, 'Nats!

TJ


----------



## Kwikster

I can't wait til I can get out and search around for stuff like that. I love old railroad stuff. When I can get back to it, I'll volunteer at SRI (home base for the 1225) and see if guys will point me to treasures for this thread.

Carl


----------



## Big Ed

Yes I would say that plow needs a total makeover.

I wonder who's plow it used to be? 
CNJ's?

RRR's?


----------



## Big Ed

This one was trying to get away from me, fast, but I caught it.










Some hopper cars and?


----------



## sawgunner

hopper cars and?

those would be empty well cars for the double stacks


----------



## Big Ed

sawgunner said:


> hopper cars and?
> 
> those would be empty well cars for the double stacks


I knew someone would know, you get the date with the cigar lady.

You have some for sale that almost looks like the one.:thumbsup:


----------



## sawgunner

yup that i do. except the ones in your pic are the newest generation of them that are either stand alone 53' or 3 unit 53'


----------



## Big Ed

It is a train and I found it on the road.:dunno:

Makes you thirsty looking at it on this hot day.:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR

The yellow cars are e,pty and called husky stacks...


----------



## gc53dfgc

Xnats said:


> Oooo  I thought the only Blue Comet cars left were. 1) a diner on rt31 in a town near ScothPlains? 2) NJTransit has one some where?
> 
> Ed here is the rest of the plow. Sorry I forgot to post these the other day
> View attachment 19453
> 
> View attachment 19454
> 
> View attachment 19455


There are roughly 5-6 Blue Comet cars left, though two of the coaches converted to CNJ commuter coaches. The actual dining car someplace, and maybe one of the observation cars still left. Their are similar baggage cars that could be considered Blue Comet cars if given the paint scheme and there should be one other Blue Comet car floating around.


----------



## infernisdiem

I was visiting a friend in Newry Maine, and just outside of Woodstock (i could see the sign saying welcome to woodstock) there were these in some guy's yard, and it looked like it looked almost like there was a flatbed as well, but the weeds grew up over it that i couldn't really see it well. Could this be Ed's summer house that I found?


----------



## Xnats

gc53dfgc said:


> There are roughly 5-6 Blue Comet cars left, though two of the coaches converted to CNJ commuter coaches. The actual dining car someplace, and maybe one of the observation cars still left. Their are similar baggage cars that could be considered Blue Comet cars if given the paint scheme and there should be one other Blue Comet car floating around.


We'll have to research this in the fall 

Lol infernisdiem, The B stands for BIG :laugh: all it needs is some graffiti and a blue birdbath :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

infernisdiem said:


> I was visiting a friend in Newry Maine, and just outside of Woodstock (i could see the sign saying welcome to woodstock) there were these in some guy's yard, and it looked like it looked almost like there was a flatbed as well, but the weeds grew up over it that i couldn't really see it well. Could this be Ed's summer house that I found?



Ed's summer retreat, those are too dirty!











Xnats said:


> We'll have to research this in the fall
> 
> Lol infernisdiem, The B stands for BIG :laugh: all it needs is some graffiti and a blue birdbath :laugh:


Yes a blue bird bath would be nice.:thumbsup:

NO GRAFFITI!


----------



## infernisdiem

maybe a fixer upper, next on Bob Vila's this old train


----------



## Big Ed

infernisdiem said:


> maybe a fixer upper, next on Bob Vila's this old train



Heck is Bob still doing shows?


----------



## Big Ed

Well I went down to our local Feed store in my town to buy some more propane cylinders and get my others filled, so I am ready for the big storm with my propane generator.  (Ed's law is now that I have all the stuff I will never need them, I bought more hurricane lamps and 2 big Dietz lamps with 5 gals of lamp oil also.) I AM READY!:thumbsup:
Yes we have a Feed/pet food store. And it has been there from the 1800's.:thumbsup:

I have been going there for many of years. Well there is an old box car that they had pulled in (Edit) *the early 60's* and it has been sitting there ever since. They store hay for horses in it. 
I never really inspected it. I asked about the year and tried to get some info on it.

It turns out that this is a one of it's kind box car built by the Lehigh Valley RR, though from researching I found that they did a white box car like this.








The only thing is that the one they have is Blue, but it is the same thing.
The picture of the white one came with this info,
*Builder:* Pullman Standard
*Model:* PS-1
*Built:*
*Original Owner:* Lehigh Valley Railroad
*History:* This car was originally a 62000 series box car and was rebuilt as a mobile advertisement of the Lehigh Valley Railroad. The door on one side is filled in and a map of the railroad was painted on its one side. It commonly called the "Map Car" and is the only one in existence.

I wonder.......what I found is the same thing only blue, but the whole map side is really weathered and you can't make out much of the map anymore.
My buddy George who has worked there forever says train enthusiasts come in all the time to snap pictures of it. And some train association who rebuilds and preserves old RR cars came in and asked if they would sell it.
I guess they did not want to buy it as it has to be dismantled and carted away on a flatbed. The tracks from the main line that lead into the place are gone from the road out front as the RR wanted an enormous amount to maintain them every year. They told them to pave them over.

I didn't have my camera but I am going back next week to pick up another new propane cylinder. They only had one in stock. I will take some pictures and add them here.
Not much to look at, but it is a piece of history sitting there in my town.
Did I find a one of a kind? Blue. (my favorite color too.:thumbsup

If anyone has anymore info on this Blue map car please add it here to the thread.
And if you find out any info on a Blue Lehigh Valley map car I will set you up a date with the cigar lady.


Edit,
I found this on another site,
The LV boxcar is one of the two map cars the Valley painted up.

So the other sites info saying they only did one is wrong. They did 2 and one was in blue.
Sitting in my backyard too.:thumbsup:
All these years and I just thought it was another old box car sitting there.
Now I find out it is a piece of RR history. I will get pictures next week but it is not much to look at but I can't find any pictures of it anywhere on the net.


----------



## Kwikster

Cool find BE, it can be amazing what treasures we never knew were around. Can't wait to see the pic of the car. 

Carl


----------



## tjcruiser

Neat "find", Ed. Is there a map painted on both sides of each car?

Looking forward to pics of the blue car.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Kwikster said:


> Cool find BE, it can be amazing what treasures we never knew were around. Can't wait to see the pic of the car.
> 
> Carl


I saw George again yesterday when I ran to HD and talk turned to the box car again. He said the car was brought in in the early 60's, he questioned some one in the office.
I guess I never noticed the map side because something was parked next to it blocking the map.



tjcruiser said:


> Neat "find", Ed. Is there a map painted on both sides of each car?
> 
> Looking forward to pics of the blue car.
> 
> TJ


What it says on the white car above was that they filled in the door side and painted the map on for advertisement while rolling down the rails. It also says they only did one? You know there are models of this car in HO & O? I don't know if one was made in N.
They must be mistaken as this one is well weathered but you can just make out the the piece of track by Newark and the top letters *of the* and under that *Leh* the rest is all rust. That side might have been white at one time but the rest of the car looks blue.
There is reference to this car I found on 2 sites, no pictures and not much info for it though.
So.......there must have been at least 2 of the Map cars made. I wish the map side was not facing west as the sun and storms have almost erased most of the map. 
The pictures won't show much just a well weathered old box car.hwell:

I will check it out more and get some pictures next week, I want to get one more propane cylinder for my stock pile. 

I will have a nice little bomb sitting in my shed with 5 20lb propane cans and 5 gals of lamp oil along with my 5 gals of gasoline and 5 gals of kerosene.:thumbsup:
But I will be ready for the big one.


----------



## tjcruiser

big ed said:


> I will have a nice little bomb sitting in my shed with 5 20lb propane cans and 5 gals of lamp oil along with my 5 gals of gasoline and 5 gals of kerosene.:thumbsup:
> But I will be ready for the big one.


Hope you have some burgers and wieners ready for the big BBQ!


----------



## stuart

Ed, I must be living under a rock. Want storm are you talking about? I also live in NJ. 


PS.....I do miss you pictures taken while on road trips. Keep it up.


----------



## Big Ed

stuart said:


> Ed, I must be living under a rock. Want storm are you talking about? I also live in NJ.
> 
> 
> PS.....I do miss you pictures taken while on road trips. Keep it up.



I have not really seen anything worth while to take pictures of.
Plus I was off 2 glorious weeks in July and one in June.

Joisey has been long overdue for the big one. Hurricane.

I am worried about winter storms too though I have been lucky on winter storms. But when a thunderstorm rolls through it seems like the power goes out...but not for long. knock on wood.

I am worried about my food in the summer and heat in the winter.
I am set now.
Bring it on!


----------



## stuart

I've been here 26 years and lived through a few black outs. If the BIG one comes, I'll just have to rough it and go to a hotel. LOL


----------



## Big Ed

stuart said:


> I've been here 26 years and lived through a few black outs. If the BIG one comes, I'll just have to rough it and go to a hotel. LOL


If you can get a room, and who is to say that they will have power or a roof after a hurricane. If you can even drive to one.

Me....I am ready.:thumbsup:
Stay home and guard my homestead from looters.


----------



## Reckers

Ed, I think your wiring job in the basement will be enough to scare any looters!


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Ed, I think your wiring job in the basement will be enough to scare any looters!



Scares me too, that is why I have curly hair.


----------



## tjcruiser

big ed said:


> Scares me too, that is why I have curly hair.


Did someone say "Curly" ?!?

... a shot of Big Ed in his best-dress digs:










... nyuck nyuck nyuck ...



TJ


----------



## Big Ed

OK I got some pictures. ... nyuck nyuck nyuck ...

According to the site where I got the picture of the map car in the above post that was the only one made and it has the # LV 97455 on it.
They must be mistaken. There must have been 2 made.
This one,
The LV # 97455










The car down in the feed store is # 62324 and the guy there says that it is the original map car as RR people come in all the time to take pictures. Some come armed with picture books to show them the car back when it was painted up. 
We have a main line where every weekend someone is sitting there with cameras ready for some train coming through the town.



































































I was mistaken on the blue, it was black when painted. The weathering makes it look blue and the map side used to be white you can still see a couple patches of white left.
The one door on the map side is filled in shut.
There used to be coal bins on the map side.
They asked if they could buy it in 1968 as it had been there a while and they needed a storage car. LV sold it to them back then.
You could still make the map out till the late 70's but slowly but surly it faded out due to the fact that the map side faces the west and gets the hot afternoon sun and most of the storms blow in from the west.

So what I think I found is the original Map car that they made back then. In New Jersey. :thumbsup:
The LV 97455 must be a second map car someone did?

I am going to research this a bit more but there is not much info on this car on the net.


----------



## tjcruiser

The map on the earlier white car looks like the RR track is simply a thick solid line, whereas the map on "your" car has a RR line that includes little crossties. Am I seeing that correctly?

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> The map on the earlier white car looks like the RR track is simply a thick solid line, whereas the map on "your" car has a RR line that includes little crossties. Am I seeing that correctly?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TJ


If you look close the white one has the ties sticking out too.
What I am showing at the Feed store is I believe the original car that they did.
The one up top I think is one done up as a later time.
The map car was a 62000 series car. Mine has a 62324 number on it.
The other one I found on the net has a LV 97455 on it though it is what looks like a 62000 series box car.


If they asked to buy it in 1968, by the early 70's Lehigh Valley was on it's way out of business. They bought it at a time when the RR's were declaring bankruptcy.

Lehigh Valley's history goes back quite a way.
Scroll down to Decline & Bankruptcy in the wiki.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lehigh_Valley_Railroad


The guy there says RR history buffs come in with picture books and tell him that this was the original map car. I don't know.
One historical group wanted to buy it but figured dismantling the car and carting it away on a flatbed would be too expensive.

I have searched the net but if you do you will see that very little comes up on either of these cars.

They do make an N scale map car, the boss has one in his office, but it has two doors and the map painted on both sides. So realistic.

Old Ed found a piece of history, though not much to look at.


----------



## Big Ed

Shuttlewagon Commander
Model #SWX525


----------



## Mrs.NIMT

Hi Big Ed!

Just wanted to say that now that I am on the forum I look forward to guessing where you are and not giving my hubby the answer :laugh:.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Interesting item Ed, I wonder when Lionel will get around to modeling that one.


----------



## Big Ed

Mrs.NIMT said:


> Hi Big Ed!
> 
> Just wanted to say that now that I am on the forum I look forward to guessing where you are and not giving my hubby the answer :laugh:.


Hello.....wrong thread you have  this is the where have I been thread. > http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529 Though I don't put a lot into it anymore.



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Interesting item Ed, I wonder when Lionel will get around to modeling that one.


The map car or the trackmobile?


That trackmobile looks to be around 6' wide at least where the driver sits, it has 2 seats in there (one on each side) and it looks comfortable. 
It seems to be a lot quieter on the outside when the engine is whining full throttle. But I did not hear it pulling the cars but just moving on it's rubber wheels.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The Shuttlewagon Commander, it's different than the Trackmobile.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The Shuttlewagon Commander, it's different than the Trackmobile.



I know the loader who was driving it. As it was coming down the road I grabbed my camera but it was in the cooler. 
I normally take it out as I start my day but forgot, and since it was cold the lens was fogged all up and it takes around 5 mins to get to room temperature. By the time it was defrosted it was parked locked behind the gate and as everyone was real busy I didn't want to bother them for a picture.
It does look quite comfortable inside. Maybe next time I can get a shot of it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd like a nice red one like that, my Trackmobile is a boring yellow.


----------



## Mrs.NIMT

big ed said:


> Hello.....wrong thread you have  this is the where have I been thread. > http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529 Though I don't put a lot into it anymore.


opps... my bad! But thanks for the redirection.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The Shuttlewagon Commander, it's different than the Trackmobile.





gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd like a nice red one like that, my Trackmobile is a boring yellow.



I don't know if it is the same one but this one back in post #*116* here might have been the same one on it's way to Jersey.

I don't know if this is the Commander but it sort of looks just like it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You have a truck, how about getting us one of those?


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You have a truck, how about getting us one of those?


It won't fit in a tanker.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You mean your truck won't pull a flatbed trailer? What kind of truck do you have?


----------



## Cape T/A

Nice pics!


----------



## Big Ed

Another for Ed's Road Trains.:thumbsup:

I was out in Pa today and saw this off the old rt11 headed towards Danville.

I was shooting into the sun, my windows need a cleaning and it was a quick grab the camera and shoot.

I wonder where they are heading, the passenger cars looked new, the caboose was in new rebuilt shape too.

I was hoping when I saw the front an Old Steam Engine would be pulling it. 
If so I would have stopped right in the travel lane and hopped out to get the pictures!

I will research these to see what I can find out about them, when I get the time. 

Our tractors were supposed to get cleaned this past weekend but didn't.
Sorry about the quality of the pictures, but a cool find never less.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The passenger cars do look in great shape.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The passenger cars do look in great shape.




The caboose looks good too john, 
it is my pictures that make them look bad.


----------



## Big Ed

I found the passenger cars here, http://berwickrailfan.webs.com/brwkrfpennvalleyRR.htm along with the caboose.


These cars are used for RR tours. What ever the Family Fun Festival 2011 is, they were used for that.

So you can see the cars through the above link, if you want to.

The train I saw only had 3 of the passenger cars, they do have a few more.

I wish I could have stopped to get better pictures.


----------



## Big Ed

I found this eye sore sitting on the rails..
Remind anyone of someone?









I told them to get that eye sore out of there and ship it back to where it came from.

















Look at this piece of "Art" that was towed out with it.
Is that a big *X* I see by the face?


----------



## Big Ed

Well it is not a train but almost everyone has one of theses on the layout.
I am waiting for one in the Bethlehem Steel colors to be released from RMT as I type.
It looks almost like this but in different colors, I tried to get the light that was blinking. The sun was coming up fast and then the light turns off. (I think).

I caught it lighted in the last picture.:thumbsup:

This, years ago used to be red and white.
This one needs a repaint job.


























It is the same place where I took these,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=90222&postcount=166

Lester, Pa just south of the Philadelphia airport.


----------



## broox

Where ya been latelty Eddy ol' chap. ?


----------



## Big Ed

broox said:


> Where ya been latelty Eddy ol' chap. ?


I have not seen anything interesting lately.:dunno:


----------



## Big Ed

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=55993&postcount=34





Some pictures of the above train sister.
Not the best shots.


----------



## raleets

Thanks for posting those shots. I've been suffering brain strain coming up with ideas for "junk, etc." around my sidings. Spotted a couple good ideas.
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You can't go wrong with old tires and RR ties.


----------



## wsorfan4003

This is a very poor picture taken with my camera phone so it's icky, and not the most interesting shot ever. I spotted this one in Madison, WI and it was far away from where our car was. Not sure if it's on static display or what, as it appears to be an old UP passenger train. Maybe you guys can tell. Sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## Big Ed

Nice find, you should have made a turn and investigated it further.
You see there were people walking around too, you should have interrogated them. 

That is the old Milwaukee Road E9 #35A diesel.

See where the white rectangle is that is where the red Milwaukee Road sign went, one in the front too.
They are just faded out now.
It does look like an old UP huh?

The strange thing is check out these links, it used to have portholes & now it doesn't.

This picture is from 1966,
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=2493894

Scroll down to the listing 35A in this link there are a few more pictures,
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/modelthumbs.aspx?id=MILW&mid=114


This is from a later date but the portholes are gone.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonbloy/4756672034/

I guess the portholes left when it became Amtrak 409 (the first).

This link is of all the pictures they have of her on that site lumped together.
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/Locopicture.aspx?id=12886


----------



## wsorfan4003

big ed said:


> Nice find, you should have made a turn and investigated it further.
> You see there were people walking around too, you should have interrogated them.
> 
> That is the old Milwaukee Road E9 #35A diesel.
> 
> See where the white rectangle is that is where the red Milwaukee Road sign went, one in the front too.
> 
> It does look like an old UP huh?
> 
> The strange thing is check out these links, it used to have portholes & now it doesn't.
> 
> This picture is from 1966,
> http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=2493894
> 
> Scroll down to the listing 35A in this link there are a few more pictures,
> http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/modelthumbs.aspx?id=MILW&mid=114
> 
> 
> This is from a later date but the portholes are gone.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonbloy/4756672034/
> 
> I guess the portholes left when it became Amtrak 409 (the first).
> 
> This link is of all the pictures they have of her on that site lumped together.
> http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/Locopicture.aspx?id=12886


Wow Ed you are certainly knowledgeable  and I agree I should have investigated it further and interrogated those people. :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

The white rectangle rang a bell, that used to be red with the name.
Most UP's had distinctive markings.
And Google helped confirm my findings. 

Nice find, next time your around the area bring a camera.:thumbsup:

I am wondering why the portholes disappeared?

You wondered if it was a static display.
What...made out of plywood?

Your picture does make it look a little fake, huh?


----------



## wsorfan4003

big ed said:


> The white rectangle rang a bell, that used to be red with the name.
> Most UP's had distinctive markings.
> And Google helped confirm my findings.
> 
> Nice find, next time your around the area bring a camera.:thumbsup:
> 
> I am wondering why the portholes disappeared?
> 
> You wondered if it was a static display.
> What...made out of plywood?
> 
> Your picture does make it look a little fake, huh?


Yeah sorry, it was through the semi-tinted rear window, and from far away, I think I'm going to start taking a digital whenever I go out and about. Maybe it was some sort of government conspiracy to make it look real even though it was really made out of plywood...


----------



## Big Ed

wsorfan5593 said:


> Yeah sorry, it was through the semi-tinted rear window, and from far away, I think I'm going to start taking a digital whenever I go out and about. Maybe it was some sort of government conspiracy to make it look real even though it was really made out of plywood...


No problem, it is the thought that counts.

You did find a piece of RR history. :thumbsup:
You are also close, in my searching I do think that they run that passenger train.
Maybe when it gets warmer you can go and take a ride on her.


----------



## wsorfan4003

big ed said:


> No problem, it is the thought that counts.
> 
> You did find a piece of RR history. :thumbsup:
> You are also close, in my searching I do think that they run that passenger train.
> Maybe when it gets warmer you can go and take a ride on her.


Maybe


----------



## Big Ed

A SOO Line hopper sitting in the Port Reading yard in Jersey.



Side note,
At the Port Reading rail yard sits the old McMyler coal dumper. In the second picture off to the right is the tracks where the coal cars used to run up over the river then gravity run back to the unloading spot.
I have this posted somewhere here I think.
They want to preserve this as it is one of the last remaining coal unloaders there are.
I don't know if that will take place as no one has the money to do it.
This yard is a gravity yard, I still see them doing it today when they sort out the cars.
Yes, they still hump them today. 





















SOO hopper car.
Can anyone tell me what the ICE tag is for? 
What does it stand for?


----------



## sjm9911

Ed, nice pics, I only looked at a few pages( I'll read tthe rest when I have more time). I only thought you did weird and weirder! Just goes to show you can't judge a book by its cover. Cool pictures ed!


----------



## Big Ed

You do realize the this is a different thread then the strange picture thread?
This is Ed's road train thread.

Trains I have found while working.

Check out my Where have I been thread to when you get the time.,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529

Have you seen my New Jersey thread?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3808


----------



## Big Ed

So.........Does anyone know what the ICE stands for on the hopper car?????????????/


----------



## sjm9911

Will do ed, I know it's a different thread, hence my surprise as I did not know this existed. I will check out the other one also. I was just busting your chops a bit ed, the pictures are great!


----------



## sjm9911

Ed the only thing I know about real trains is what you post, I have learned a bit. Quick search (I never usually find results). Ice service group Inc., they have lots of trains, industrial, construction, environmental, ice. This could be it, maybe.


----------



## Big Ed

So I guess it is a SOO car leased from ICE then?


----------



## sjm9911

As best as I could figure out, or it could be a soo car leased to ice? Like I said I know nothing about trains. My schooling started about September of last year! If you look up ice they had a lot of info about them. ( and pic too)


----------



## tjcruiser

ICE = Immigration & Customs Enforcement ...

... bunch of illegals hidin' in there, Ed.


----------



## outlaw bill

Just went through the whole thread. Those are some really cool pics, Ed. Waiting to see more.


----------



## sjm9911

Ed, great pictures. And history lesson about nj, I know a bit more about my home state now. I like the new truck( older now) glad you got it before the new EPA regulations kicked in. Almost done reading it, thanks. Ever get pulled over by homeland security for taking pictures? Just curious.


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> ICE = Immigration & Customs Enforcement ...
> 
> ... bunch of illegals hidin' in there, Ed.


I can't find anything on the ICE tag, sims said to search ICE but all I get is this train, 
http://www.eurail.com/trains-europe/high-speed-trains/ice

I wish he would throw me a search link pertaining to the tag. 
He said there is plenty of info, maybe I am spelling ICE wrong?


outlaw bill said:


> Just went through the whole thread. Those are some really cool pics, Ed. Waiting to see more.


I have not seen anything of interest lately, plus it seems that they are keeping us local trying to save on overtime. But they are spending double for an outside company to do it. Plus management makes so many mistakes that we still get the overtime. 
They better not let the CEO ride with me as an uncover boss like the TV show! 



sjm9911 said:


> Ed, great pictures. And history lesson about nj, I know a bit more about my home state now. I like the new truck( older now) glad you got it before the new EPA regulations kicked in. Almost done reading it, thanks. Ever get pulled over by homeland security for taking pictures? Just curious.


Homeland security around the chemical places ARE A JOKE! Plus I know most of the security people at most of the chemical facility's.
Homeland security is more worried about trucks being chocked and grounded then looking for terrorists. That way they can fine the place and make money in the process.

My tractor is clean idle and I do have the exhaust that cleans itself out, if you see a newer truck riding down the road smoking for a while (not black smoke) it is the exhaust system cleaning out.
If it gets so bad a light and buzzer go off and you have to park and flip a switch to regenerate (clean out) the exhaust system. When you do that it takes around 30 mins. 
It burns the system at temperatures over 1500 degrees. And what comes out is supposed to be ash, non hazardous.

The only problem is if it happens when your on a road like the Cross Bronx in NYC there is no place to pull over to do it. If it gets that bad and the buzzer goes off you don't have much time to pull over and park.
But there are other indications way before that, that alert you to the system is going to go off. You can't ignore the warnings, if you do you can get caught in the wrong place to do it.

One other problem is the tanker sitting behind me with flammables right behind the exhaust pipe that is blowing out temperatures of over 1500 degrees! :smokin:


----------



## sjm9911

Try ice service group. Com.


----------



## sjm9911

Yea we got one of those regeneration things on one of our firetrucks. The new truck we got this year almost doesn't make it up our hills. The EPA regulations some how limit the power of the rig to control emissions. The motor and transmission can handle the hills but the engine is not allowed to operate as designed. It also has some sort of diesel fuel additive that requires a second gas tank. It's been sitting with the manufacturer for months while they try to figure it out.


----------



## Big Ed

sjm9911 said:


> Yea we got one of those regeneration things on one of our firetrucks. The new truck we got this year almost doesn't make it up our hills. The EPA regulations some how limit the power of the rig to control emissions. The motor and transmission can handle the hills but the engine is not allowed to operate as designed. It also has some sort of diesel fuel additive that requires a second gas tank. It's been sitting with the manufacturer for months while they try to figure it out.



With the regeneration setup ours have we don't need that additive.
No problem running either, walks right up the hills.
You have an automatic in the firetruck right?

I don't think it is the EPA regulations, it is the way the unit is set up to run.
Maybe all it needs is a computer tech and maybe some different chips installed. But then you void the warranty.

What kind of firetruck is it? What make? What engine?


----------



## sjm9911

The new truck is a fearra(spelled wrong) 102 foot Arial ladder. It's automatic and replaces our 1987 Seagrave. It has the additive and a re generation. The re gen can be done while it's being driven. The others are pumpers and have to be taken out of service for a few hours while being burned off. The first time this was done a bush burned to death. Detroit diesel said the transformer is working right, the engine is working right, and the gearing is correct. We have a fdny rig, the same setup as ours, to try and tackle the hills in our town. If it doesn't work they said it's the EPA regulations. San Francisco is having the same problems with there new rigs.


----------



## Big Ed

Some more for you graffiti lovers.
There might be some repeats that I have shown here?
I don't know most all look the same to me.


----------



## sjm9911

I find it amazing that people will take the time to tag those trains. Cool though!


----------



## sawgunner

the ICE tag is for Iowa Chicago And Eastern Railway. they are under the CP flag now as their twin company DM&E Dakota Minnesota and Eastern was bought out by them. Up until Recently SOO Line was still the US side of CP rail. look up the history of the railroads listed above and they are all the same flag now although the engines are still mostly painted for DM&E and IC&E there are very few survivors left in SOO paint.


----------



## Big Ed

sjm9911 said:


> I find it amazing that people will take the time to tag those trains. Cool though!


I have others in this thread, and I think there may be some in my Where thread.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529




sawgunner said:


> the ICE tag is for Iowa Chicago And Eastern Railway. they are under the CP flag now as their twin company DM&E Dakota Minnesota and Eastern was bought out by them. Up until Recently SOO Line was still the US side of CP rail. look up the history of the railroads listed above and they are all the same flag now although the engines are still mostly painted for DM&E and IC&E there are very few survivors left in SOO paint.


Thanks for the info, so I captured a piece of the past with the SOO line hopper. :thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911

Ed the other thread will take a while for me to get through 69 pages! I'll do a few a day. I did see some other graffiti trains but I still don't see how someone could have the free time to do it all. Ah, The beauty of youth!


----------



## Big Ed

The person operating the remote car that moves the Locomotive around spotting tanks cars made a boo boo. Someone is in trouble! 
This is the second time this bumper has been smashed. 
None of the loaders noticed it till I questioned about it.

Took the bumper right out, notice the rail broke right off.
Good thing it stopped or else it would have went right through the shack behind the rocks that has steam and a big air compressor in it. An expensive air compressor because it is a special one for airing up flammable tank cars for loading our tank trucks up.


----------



## Gansett

Hate it when that happens....


----------



## sjm9911

Eds next job safety inspector! I'm 1/3 the way through your travel pictures Ed good stuff there. You take some great photos. You should put together a travel book.


----------



## Big Ed

An old Blue Comet car made into part of the diner.
RT78 x13 Clinton, NJ









There might be more shots of these in here, 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529

This one shot while blowing by it at 70 mph. Fairly good catch.


----------



## Big Ed

Someone asked for NJ Transit, Pete?

These are up near Suffern NY at the Jersey border.
Not the best shots, taking while driving by.


----------



## tjcruiser

I like the BC diner car, Ed ... neat!


----------



## Big Ed

I thought I had a shot of that on the site, I can't find it but I didn't look too hard.


----------



## Big Ed

Real train?


----------



## sjm9911

What's that, one of those life after people photos?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's a cool piece, but I seriously doubt it was ever a real train.


----------



## tjcruiser

It's the Chia Train !!!!!


----------



## Big Ed

Anyone need some thing new to kit bash for their loads?
These container type cars haul Garbage. 
(Probably out to Pennsylvania, the new garbage state.) 

When some of these trains leave, they are over a couple of miles long.
CSX Rail in Elizabeth, NJ.


----------



## eljefe

I'm sure there's room for several insulting jokes out of that one, but for once I'm going to refrain!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> Anyone need some thing new to kit bash for their loads?
> These container type cars haul Garbage.
> (Probably out to Pennsylvania, the new garbage state.)


Well, now that NJ is totally filled up with garbage, I suppose they have to take it somewhere.  :smilie_auslachen:


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, now that NJ is totally filled up with garbage, I suppose they have to take it somewhere.  :smilie_auslachen:


We been down this road before.
No further words needed. 

Remember John?
You said, "Pa has plenty of room for the garbage." 

But it is not only NJ that is bringing it there a whole lot of other states are too.
And the more we ship to you the smaller our dumps are getting.

A copy and paste,
Since at least 1992, Pennsylvania has been the largest importer of waste. Of all the municipal solid waste that crosses state lines for disposal, 23 percent comes to Pennsylvania. 
Take a look at the states that dump there,
http://www.actionpa.org/waste/

Many moons ago I used to run chemical waste to the cement place in Bath, Pa.
They used to burn it in an incinerator, I think they still do. The waste was some nasty stuff!
Poison, acids, flammables all mixed together and Lord knows what else. It would turn the inside of a new stainless steel tank purple, they are still purple today. Over 30 years later! One driver breathed in God knows what and was in and out the hospital for years. Had to sell his truck and go on disability. He still walks around with nervous twitches and has problems thinking and speaking.

They never did find out what it was that caused it, some kind of nerve gas chemicals?

I quit hauling it. 

Too bad we couldn't send all the waste/garbage up to the sun, it would surly get vaporized that way.:thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911

Let's not get into who's backyard smells like what!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's not in my back yard, that I'm sure of. Of course, NJ is such a tiny little state, they filled up quickly.


----------



## BK R

Sounds like a load of rubbish to me.


----------



## Big Ed

Here is a nice little acid tanker.
Not often that you see a tanker painted in 2 different colors. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## eljefe

A lot of sodium hydroxide cars are painted this way. There must be some reason for it.


----------



## Big Ed

eljefe said:


> A lot of sodium hydroxide cars are painted this way. There must be some reason for it.


I think that is because the rail car is easier to be identified while in transit.
Take a look at the placards they are also black and white.

I do know that there are other tank cars with Caustic in them that are painted all black.
Maybe this is required for new tankers being built? Or old tankers that get rebuilt and repainted. 

Now that I think of it I do have another picture here in this thread of another black and white tanker car here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=138981&postcount=299

If you look at the tankers hooked to it they are placarded with the same acid, sodium hydroxide.

I think they should paint them all like that. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd imagine the white may be to absorb less heat from sunlight, at least that would be a good idea.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd imagine the white may be to absorb less heat from sunlight, at least that would be a good idea.



I think it is more for a quick ID, as it is the same color for corrosive placards.
No reason to really keep acid cool, though a good reason for flammables. Most flammables are in black tank cars.

In our yard as most of our storage tanks are flammable or combustibles, they are all painted white for that reason.
Most of the tanks if not all of them are painted white around here in the east, I think it is some kind of law. Mandatory. 
Plus the type of paint is required to be a certain kind too, it is not cheap either as it is around $350 per gallon! 
I do see asphalt storage tanks that are black, as it helps in the winter to keep them hot.
Most all of them are insulated also.


----------



## Big Ed

I posted this back in 2011, starting back at post #174 in this thread.
Got some more shots last week.

This is run by the Upper Marion & Plymouth RR, There is another one of there diesels in post #301 here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5388&page=8


----------



## BK R

What'sthe "tender" for ed??


----------



## Big Ed

BK R said:


> What'sthe "tender" for ed??


That is a Slug. 

Go back to 174 post in this thread it is explained in the posts following it.


----------



## eljefe

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd imagine the white may be to absorb less heat from sunlight, at least that would be a good idea.


I found some official regulations for different kinds of tank cars. There was nothing specific on sodium hydroxide, but several other chemical cars are required to be painted a light, reflective color on at least the upper 2/3 of the car.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The second engine has a visibility issue for the engineer!


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The second engine has a visibility issue for the engineer!


It is a SLUG. 

I wish they would paint them a nice color the gray is so dull looking.
You don't see too many of these. :smokin:

Here is a copy and paste from #174 post in this thread so others don't have to go back and look.



A work crane emerges from its bout with the railroad man's imagination as the "big hook"; a note thrown or handed from a train becomes a "butterfly," a locomotive a "hog," a yard engine a "goat" and the two-unit diesel switcher "a cow and a calf." Now there's "the slug." 

When the railway's mechanical department started to design a heavily weighted unit, equipped with traction motors, to add extra power to yard diesels at slow speeds, the device somehow acquired the name "the slug." The name stuck-throughout the. 'design and construction stages and during the recent "on the job" tests at John Sevier Yard in Knoxville, Tenn., where it became apparent that "the slug" was going to live up fully to the mechanical department's expectations. 

The purpose of "the slug" is to give bigger "muscles" to diesel switchers used in hump yards to shove long cuts of cars up to the hump, from which point the cars roll down into classification tracks. Made at low speeds ( about two miles an hour) the shove requires a powerful tractive effort on the part of the switching locomotive. 

Coupled between two units of a diesel switcher, "the slug" gives approximately as much added "push" as a third diesel unit yet costs less.


----------



## Big Ed

They sent me to Stony Point, NY for a delivery, up along the Hudson by Bear mountain. A nice scenic ride as you see the Hudson river as you ride along.

DUH! The load was supposed to go to their plant in Marlboro, Ma! Went to Long Island with my second delivery and ran up to Marlboro the next day. The whole load was 3 products 500 gals a piece going to Ma, you wonder how they make money! :smokin:

I found this in Haverstraw, NY. I don't think I have it here yet.

There is an old RR station next to this it is being rented out for a law office I believe.
Passenger service stopped here in 1959.

Shot on the roll, I missed the whole caboose in the second picture. I was shifting as shooting, not bad for the conditions. 

I haven't seen much new stuff lately. :smokin:


















I found more pictures here,
http://www.subchat.com/readflat.asp?Id=1065356&p=1#1065549


----------



## wsorfan4003

Ed, how can you be walking on the sidewalk and driving at the same time!?  You sure are skilled... Or was your rig on autopilot with a mounted camera? :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

wsorfan4003 said:


> Ed, how can you be walking on the sidewalk and driving at the same time!?


HUH? :dunno:
I zoomed in a little and just shot the picture, normally I get a mirror, hood, inside dashboard, etc in the picture.
I was shifting at the time and did not even look when I took the picture.

It sits at a hard spot to take a picture while driving, I think I tried for this caboose before but deleted the results. 
See the old Hudson river in the second shot? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## wsorfan4003

big ed said:


> HUH? :dunno:
> I zoomed in a little and just shot the picture, normally I get a mirror, hood, inside dashboard, etc in the picture.
> I was shifting at the time and did not even look when I took the picture.
> 
> It sits at a hard spot to take a picture while driving, I think I tried for this caboose before but deleted the results.
> See the old Hudson river in the second shot? :smilie_daumenpos:


Ed, I was complimenting on your alien like ability to be in two places at once! Driving the rig and walking on the sidewalk, in your green hat and black shirt :laugh: Still a good shoot.


----------



## Big Ed

I thought these should be added to my Road Train thread even though I didn't take them.

These were at the old Bethlehem steel plant,









































Thanks to Justin for trespassing and getting some great shots before they were converted into scrap money. Gone forever. :appl:


Justin's site besides having more pictures of the old Bethlehem Steel facility, he has pictures of other places of interest if you care to look.

http://www.vacantnewjersey.com/locations/bethlehem_steel_plant/index.html





What happened to this once mighty industrial giants plant you ask?
Here is what it is now.
Nice to see the so far they saved a piece of American history.

http://www.steelstacks.org/history/


----------



## Big Ed

Another from Justin's site.

An Amtrack boneyard, have a look inside an EMD FL9.










Amazingly clean picture of an inside of a passenger car.









More pictures on his site if you care to look,

http://www.vacantnewjersey.com/locations/amtrak_rolling_stock/html/32.html


----------



## Gansett

Disheartening to see abandoned factories and mills just sitting there decaying. New England is loaded with abandoned textile mills and factories. Hard to imagine all the people who worked in them and supported their families and local businesses. All those jobs are now overseas paying 25¢ a hour, if that.  At least one or two a year burn to the ground under suspicious circumstances.

At least the locos have a chance of being saved, even if just as static displays. Of course all it takes is money.


----------



## cv_acr

big ed said:


> If you look at the tankers hooked to it they are placarded with the same acid, sodium hydroxide.


Sodium hydroxide is not an acid. It's an alkali/base.

Strong acids and bases are both extremely corrosive, which is what the black and white placard indicates.


----------



## cv_acr

big ed said:


> I posted this back in 2011, starting back at post #174 in this thread.
> Got some more shots last week.
> 
> This is run by the Upper Marion & Plymouth RR, There is another one of there diesels in post #301 here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5388&page=8
> 
> 
> View attachment 28596


Interesting little gondolas there. Those are former iron ore gondolas off the Quebec-Cartier railway. Interesting how they wound up down there, although Cartier is also owned by Arcelor-Mittal now.

http://canadianfreightcargallery.ca/cgi-bin/image.pl?i=cmqc0563&o=qcm


----------



## Big Ed

cv_acr said:


> Sodium hydroxide is not an acid. It's an alkali/base.
> 
> Strong acids and bases are both extremely corrosive, which is what the black and white placard indicates.



Your right. I stand corrected. 
I call any corrosive liquids acid. 

What is in those cars is a Sodium Hydroxide 50% Solution.
It is very corrosive. 
Acid? In my mind it is, but your right on the proper terminology.

I just used the term acid, as most people would know when they hear the word ACID, that it will burn through skin and eat through metal. Compared to seeing the word Sodium Hydroxide.

As the black & white placards indicates, I think painting the cars black & white emphasizes the hazard contained inside just by looking at the colors of the RR car.
An easy way for one to know the hazard inside.

Then again maybe they paint them black & white because it looks good. :dunno:


----------



## Big Ed

cv_acr said:


> Interesting little gondolas there. Those are former iron ore gondolas off the Quebec-Cartier railway. Interesting how they wound up down there, although Cartier is also owned by Arcelor-Mittal now.
> 
> http://canadianfreightcargallery.ca/cgi-bin/image.pl?i=cmqc0563&o=qcm


I think the build dates are from the 70's.

I quizzed the guard that has been there forever and he said that they have been in the plant ever since he could remember.

The plant used to be named Lukens Steel. A little history on it. 
Notice the outlined in red, first woman in US history to run such a place.



A brief history
But when did the railroads begin? And how did they come together under ArcelorMittal’s flag? In 1793 one Isaac Pennock established the Federal Slitting Mill on the Buck Run River.
After learning the iron trade, he expanded his holdings by establishing 
the Brandywine Iron Works and Nail Factory on the banks of the 
Brandywine Creek in nearby Coatesville. He owned the mill until 
his death in 1824, at which time ownership passed to his eldest 
child, Rebecca. She had married Dr. Charles Lukens in 1813, and 
the latter became Isaac’s partner, renaming the firm Pennock and 
Lukens in the bargain, though ownership remained with Rebecca’s 
side of the family. 
In 1817 Lukens was instrumental in converting the mill from a 
nail factory to charcoal iron plates and from there to applications 
in steam locomotion. Just prior to his death in 1825, Lukens 
turned the firm’s operations over to his wife, making Rebecca 
Lukens the first woman in the U.S. to run such a large industrial 
enterprise. Over the next 100-plus years Rebecca Luken’s company 
evolved into what was to become Lukens Steel and, eventually, ArcelorMittal.



Odd looking locomotive on this site, a Heisler Locomotive Works built Alan Wood Steel No. 1 in 1940 as a powerful, fireless locomotive able to negotiate the mill’s tight
curves and clearances.

Picture of it in here along with more info if anyone cares to read it,

http://www.rblanchard.com/TRAINS/TRN-B0212.pdf


----------



## Big Ed

I found this out in Central Pa last week.
I never heard of this line, it is part of the North Shore RR company. Consisting of 6 short lines. I have a few pictures of the different lines I caught while delivering out there shown in prior posts.

Their site, http://www.nshr.com/Railroads overview page.html

It would look good with an Eagle painted on the nose. :thumbsup:

That is not my picture, it went by me too fast to grab my camera. So I had to look for it on the net.


----------



## norgale

How come Jersey Shore is in Pennsylvania and nowhere near the shore or New Jersey? Weird. Pete


----------



## Big Ed

norgale said:


> How come Jersey Shore is in Pennsylvania and nowhere near the shore or New Jersey? Weird. Pete


I always wondered why too.

Maybe a lot escaped from the Jersey shore to Pa back in the horse and buggy days.


----------



## norgale

Hope they didn't have to use the GW bridge. Ha!


----------



## Big Ed

For the graffiti lovers.


----------



## Fire21

Railroad graffiti drives me crazy. I don't know if it's my old age, or poor eye glasses or what, but I can't read 99.999% of graffiti. I can read the first two in the photos above. Amazing!!


----------



## Big Ed

Fire21 said:


> Railroad graffiti drives me crazy. I don't know if it's my old age, or poor eye glasses or what, but I can't read 99.999% of graffiti. I can read the first two in the photos above. Amazing!!



I can't either. 
It must be wrote in Graffiti language.:smokin:

Post #717 in here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529 (post numbers are up in the right hand corner scroll through to #717, I could have linked it but there are a few more posts that show the pictures of the wall.)
shows some in Camden NJ on a junk yard wall.
I delivered there last week and met with the graffiti crew as they where giving the whole wall a new base coat to make new graffiti.
Some nice pictures there and the owner of the yard lets them do it.

Around the block on their office is more I don't know if I have any pictures of it, I will update to as what they did when I go back.

I must add that I hate graffiti! But can you consider this graffiti as the owner is letting them do it? I talked a little with the guys but did not want to pry too much.
It was a mixture of White guys & Afro-Americans and Puerto Ricans, which is strange as most of the time you don't see that blend of people working as a team.

I should have asked them to pose for a group picture.


----------



## Gansett

There's several overpasses in Providence that the city allowed to be "graffitized".
I not a fan either but some of these "taggers" show talent. It's probably cheaper to let them have at it than to constantly clean it off and repaint.?

I'm soon to be 67. It was bad enough getting caught soaping windows on Halloween. My Dad would have killed me if I was caught spray painting a box car, wall of a building etc.
I haven't noticed graffiti on any RR equipment prior to the late 60's or so.


----------



## Fire21

I supposed if the perps were caught, their "right" to deface property would be protected under their first amendment right to free speech....... :bs:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I checked my RR, no graffiti in sight anywhere.


----------



## sjm9911

Ed, your lucky they didn't tag your truck while you were there.


----------



## Big Ed

sjm9911 said:


> Ed, your lucky they didn't tag your truck while you were there.


Funny you say that. 

Up on the Cross Bronx expressway up by the Co-ops on RT 95 south bound side, there used to be a pull off road where a hot dog truck used to be in the day. And hookers there in the day & night. (woof,woofers.....dogs.) The cops used to get hot dogs there too, never bothered the hookers.

One driver I knew years ago an old timer use to park his truck and take a nap when the traffic was all backed up.
One afternoon he slept a little too long into the night and woke up to his truck being moved around and heard people around talking.
He had a brand new tanker and they had graffiti ed up the whole side on one side and were starting to do the back of his sleeper! 

He peeked his head out of the sleeper and saw them in his rear-view mirror.
As the truck was running to keep the air cool inside he very carefully jumped into the drivers seat and started banging gears to get out of there. Two of them couldn't jump off fast enough and took a ride down 95 on the back of the tractor. :laugh:
They finally had a chance to jump off when he slowed for traffic, and took off running. :laugh:

He had a hard time explaining to the company what happened. 
They were not too happy either.
I won't ever forget what his rig looked like. :laugh: It was not an "art" graffiti, it was they messy kind that made no sense.  What a mess!

It wasn't long after that that they closed up the little side road because of the accidents that were caused by the traffic entering and exiting the little road.

Used to be some good hot dogs in the hot dog truck too, he had the Coney Island hot dogs at a good price too.:smilie_daumenpos:
The hookers...............I never bothered with and they got to know which drivers not to ask somehow. They were there day and night! Doggie looking too.
Plus I would never stop there after the sun went down. :smokin:

Those guys redoing the junkyard wall seemed like nice guys. A strange mix though, Blacks, Whites and Puerto Ricans all together. Most of the time they don't mix like that.
I should have quizzed them as to if they did RR cars.
Maybe if I see them again I will. 
I will try to get a group picture.:smokin:


----------



## sjm9911

See if they do o scale if you do!


----------



## norgale

You best be leaving that group alone ED. The white guys will paint your truck,the black guys will knock you out and steal your money and the PR will leave you on the side of the road and drive off in the truck. Just keep going . Pete


----------



## Big Ed

norgale said:


> You best be leaving that group alone ED. The white guys will paint your truck,the black guys will knock you out and steal your money and the PR will leave you on the side of the road and drive off in the truck. Just keep going . Pete


I think I could have took most of them. :smokin:
Maybe all of them if I had the chance to grab my 4 foot machete and start hacking away at them.


----------



## Fire21

To quote Crocodile Dundee, reference the machete, "...THIS is a knife!"


----------



## Big Ed

Fire21 said:


> To quote Crocodile Dundee, reference the machete, "...THIS is a knife!"


I have bunch of the Crocodile Dundee type knives. 
Big knives have always intrigued me. 

Though I don't carry any of the big ones, my old Buck 120 has a lot of belt miles on it.
With a 7 1/2" fixed blade & 12" overall, it is fine for hiking, fishing or hunting. 
Feels better on the hip compared to a longer knife.


----------



## raleets

I've also always been fascinated with knives.......have told the wife many times it's a good thing I never started a knife collection 'cause we would be living in a tent. 
I have a few nice ones that I've acquired over the years of fishing and camping. Mostly fillet and cleaning style knives. Nothing exotic or super expensive, just nice knives.


----------



## sjm9911

Funny ed, I was always a buck knife guy, from a kid in boy scouts. When I got my job , I bought a nice compact folding knife for 50$ or so. I lost it in three weeks, I replaced it. The next one lasted a bit longer.*I then *lost the a 3rd knife. This was all in 6 months. (remember this was 18+ years ago) I came home from the bar one night and put on the TV. There was an infomercial 100 knives for 100$ dollars. Needless to say I still have some knives to loose.


----------



## wingnut163

a buck knife in NY is agents the law. any thing over the with of 4 fingers.
but i to have carried a pocket knife since i was 9,after passing my knife and axe test in cub scouts. so far its been only two, the first broke, and i now carry a BS pocket knife that was given to my dad when he was scout master. 

never leave home with out it!


----------



## norgale

Everything is against the law in NY. You can't buy a 32 oz soft drink there but you can buy two 16 oz drinks. Mr. Blumberg wants to control your whole life I think. Mass. and Conn. are just as bad. Pete


----------



## Big Ed

wingnut163 said:


> a buck knife in NY is agents the law. any thing over the with of 4 fingers.
> but i to have carried a pocket knife since i was 9,after passing my knife and axe test in cub scouts. so far its been only two, the first broke, and i now carry a BS pocket knife that was given to my dad when he was scout master.
> 
> never leave home with out it!


Hey wingnut, what do you mean when you typed this?
a buck knife in NY is agents the law
agents the law?

As far as I know, at least in NJ you could carry a 24" knife as long as you wear a hunting of fishing licence? I always wear my old 12" buck on my belt and never had a problem with the game wardens or cops I occasionally see in the woods or by the streams.
I know I could not wear it everyday just going about normal everyday routines. Say shopping, taking health walks going to a bar, etc.

NJ is 5" though You must explain lawful purpose for carrying any other knife. NJ Police have been know to consider most knives as illegal. When I am done fishing I put it in my tackle box which is legal as far as I know. I don't hunt anymore, just fish. Though I have not fished in a while. 

According to this latest list there is no size limit in NY, Switchblades and gravity knives are illegal. Most states don't allow them. NYC has different laws.
Check out this sites list,
http://www.handgunlaw.us/documents/USKnife2.pdf


----------



## norgale

Ed he meant "against the law", but never the less there are all kinds of laws about knives and other sharp,deadly instruments. There are lots of places where you should carry a knife or a gun but it's just best that you don't go there.
I used to carry a BUck knife and had use for it all the time. But one night I went into a fairly decent lounge and found a bouncer inside the door. Even though I had a sport jacket on he spotted the Buck right away and asked me to remove it which I did. After one drink I decided that I didn't want to be in any lounge that needed a bouncer and where I was asked to give up my knife and after retrieving the Buck I left. Up to that point I had never thought of the knife as a weapon,just something I had frequent use for. Still have the knife but don't wear it anymore because most people carry a gun now. Pete


----------



## Big Ed

I did not know what that meant agents of law, thanks for the translation.
EDIT, AND I WAS IN NO WAY MAKING FUN OF HIS WORDING! (before I get accused of it by someone )

I used to do the same thing back in the 70's.
Till the cops came to a bar to break up a fight in the parking lot and noticed me standing there watching with the buck on my belt. 
I told them it was not concealed in anyway, but they informed me it was a no no even way back then. I though as long as it was not concealed it was OK. 
I took it off and never wore it again except when hunting or fishing, which I was told it was OK. :smokin:

Look at page 1 and it shows Florida's list.

I would want one for sure down there when hunting, in case I had to wrestle an alligator or 20' snake, or bears.
Then again if I was hunting I guess I could just shoot it, though probably illegal to do even if it was a matter of life or death. 

I guess you saw this Pete?

Lady mauled by a bear or bears in Lake Mary, Fla. the other day?
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/04/1...ears-after-florida-woman-mauled-outside-home/


----------



## gator do 65

I can remember carrying a buck 110 in 4th grade (right of passage) and no one said a thing! Good times, and now you can't take nail clippers on a plane? WTH!!

There are two type's of man, those who carry a knife and those's who rely on the one with the knife!


----------



## Big Ed

I used to wear Buck when I went hiking out by the Delaware water gap. Way up in the woods up to the Appalachian trail.
I always had my German Shepard who looked like a wolf with me, but having Buck made me feel a little safer too. I never carried a pistol that would have made me feel a whole lot safer. 

When I visited my buddy up in New Hampshire by the white mountains we never went into the woods without an arsenal of his different weapons. Never saw any cops or wardens up there. Hardly never saw a human way up in the mountains there. No leash for the dog either. :smilie_daumenpos:

Never know what your going to come up against way out in the wilderness.
Occasionally I would encounter Rangers up there on the Appalachian trail in Jersey and they never questioned buck.
Though they would tell me to put my wolf on a leash.

Same guy saw me with the dog without a leash on a different hike and gave me a ticket!
$75 bucks! Said, "you were warned".:thumbsdown:

I then started using a 30' rope as a leash, as the dog used to like to blaze the trail ahead of me. :thumbsup:
The rope came in handy for making a tent out of a piece of tarp at night too. 

But at night the dog slept in the tent unharnessed.
I don't know what he chased one night, a bear? 
Whatever it was never came back.


----------



## norgale

The woman in Fla. had a pretty bad experience with that bear but she got away and is healing up ok. A guy here in Golden Gate,a sort of rural area, shot a bear that had got into his back yard where his two kids were playing. He went to jail right now for killing a protected animal. Don't know what happened to him but it must have been settled ok as I never heard anything about it after the first day. Our bears aren't that big and run about 200 pounds. However they are way stronger than a 200 pound man so the match isn't very equal. Now a days the bears are in your back yard even in the city because they are hungry. We get coyotes in the city too so carrying a gun isn't so far fetched anymore. I'm way more afraid of the local hoodlums,criminals and other assorted scumbags than I am of a bear. Pete


----------



## wingnut163

i can carry a sheath knife on my belt but not any thing that folds even a buck in a pouch.

you guys have it right ny stinks.

thanks for the spell check, mine would not put the right word, if its over 4 letters i cant spell it,


----------



## Big Ed

Back to Trains.
I had to wait a while to get into a plant.
A few trains went by. :smokin::thumbsup:
The Blue LVRR #9050( Lycoming Valley Railroad )
Locomotive is a EMD GP20.


The Green & yellow (NBER),( Nittany and Bald Eagle Railroad )
Locomotive is a GP7 High hood.

These RR's are divisions of the North Shore Railroad Company out in central Pa.
A link, http://www.nshr.com/

These were in Millhall, Pa.


Besides the one tank car they were hooked up to a long empty coal car train.
They dropped the tanker in the plant an motored down the rail.


----------



## Big Ed

Forgot this one,

Nittany & Bald Eagle #1602, a EMD GP8. 
North Shore Railroad Company, for those interested a link for them, http://www.nshr.com/

I might have captured this in some prior post here.
A nice looking engine. :smilie_daumenpos:
I think it needs an Eagle on it, With an american flag. :smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## norgale

Maybe it should have a nittany on it too. Ha! Nice looking engine though and nice looking tanker blocking the road. Good pictures Ed and thanks for posting them. Pete


----------



## Big Ed

norgale said:


> Maybe it should have a nittany on it too. Ha! Nice looking engine though and nice looking tanker blocking the road. Good pictures Ed and thanks for posting them. Pete


The #1602 does have Nittany on it?
Or did you mean the GP7 green & yellow high hood?

The blue 9050 is the Lycoming Valley Railroad, a division of the north Shore.

The North Shore has different divisions, a copy and paste,


The North Shore Railroad Company is comprised of six short line railroads - Juniata Valley Railroad, Lycoming Valley Railroad, Nittany & Bald Eagle Railroad, North Shore Railroad, Shamokin Valley Railroad and Union County Industrial Railroad. The JVRR, LVRR, NBER, NSHR, SVRR operate on tracks owned by the SEDA-CoG Joint Rail Authority. The UCIR has portions of track that are held by private parties as well as a portion that is owned by the Joint Rail Authority.

Their site, http://www.nshr.com/

I have to capture some of the other names yet.


----------



## sjm9911

Very Nice, but I still want to know how you get great pictures while shooting through the windshield!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm wondering how that tanker truck got over the rails and Ed is still sitting there.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm wondering how that tanker truck got over the rails and Ed is still sitting there.


We were all sitting and waiting, it was a full house that day. 2 trains came by as I was waiting.

I heard the train horn from some distance away, there is another line behind my truck that the RR uses. I didn't know where the train was at the time I heard it. 
Do you believe that he was parked with around 3 foot of his trailer on the tracks and was ready to go inside to check in?
I hopped out of my truck and suggested that he move a little more forward before he checked in. 
You see the driveway along side of him?
He answered that he did not want to block the driveway. 
He did not realize that his back end was on the tracks, I told him to leave it there and I would put my camera in the video mode.

Duh, stupid XXXX , I asked him if he would rather get hit by the train. 
The train came by real slow, they could have stopped as they never come high balling down that stretch of rail. 
Right before him a box truck was going to do the same thing! You see him behind me in one picture after I suggested that he move too.:retard:




This is what I have to drive by on the roads everyday, there are a whole bunch of stupid drivers on the roads today and they are not just in cars! I watch them all!
I guess they don't teach them things like that in driving school.

That is a nice stop, normally you pull in, back in the hole, the guy hooks up the hose and your gone in an hour. 
Nice ride there too RT80, no traffic like running up to Bean town.
Just got to watch for deer and idiots like those 2. :smokin:


----------



## Big Ed

sjm9911 said:


> Very Nice, but I still want to know how you get great pictures while shooting through the windshield!


Just pickup the camera and shoot? :dunno:

My windshield just happened to be fairly clean.
Normally it is filled with smashed bugs or salt from the roads.
You wouldn't believe how much wiper fluid I use! 
I make my own in the yard. I have a 2 1/2 gal tank reservoir and I fill it once a week.
Though the way the truck is I really only use it for the bugs when I am stopped, if you shoot it while flying down the road my mirrors get soaking wet! A poor design!

Winter time don't matter as the mirrors are filled with salt spray anyway. :smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I don't know that they could have stopped, even going slow. They don't stop on a dime.  It's amazing that he's leave the trailer parked on the tracks, depending on what's in the tank, that could be exciting!


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I don't know that they could have stopped, even going slow. They don't stop on a dime.  It's amazing that he's leave the trailer parked on the tracks, depending on what's in the tank, that could be exciting!


He was empty as he was going in to pickup. They let him right in. And most trucks see that things are backed up and they go down the road and turn around and park like I did.
Some drivers are just DUH's! :retard:
And like I say, there are a lots of DUH's out on the roads today. I used to trust most truck drivers 30 years ago, NOT NO MORE! :smokin:

The train has a clear view from miles away, most of the time even if it is pushing cars 2 guys are on the cars in the front with radios.
But some things you just don't do, that is one.


----------



## sjm9911

Modify the sprayers! What do you mix to make your own fluid? I don't drive long distances in my pick up but I am partial to the rain ex stuff. I'll be driving in a downpour and not even need to turn on the wipers. Cheap insurance. On the fire trucks, the sprayer doesn't work, never has. Windex in the am. It doesn't matter, at night the lights are so bad it's better with them off. And that's on the new rig. Nothing like not being able to see out the window of a 100,000 lb truck. That's a bad design. Sometimes, when driving at night, I put on the brow lights. Night turns into day. I get yelled out for blinding the motorists. I reply, Arnt they support to pull to the side of the road anyway?


----------



## Big Ed

sjm9911 said:


> Modify the sprayers! What do you mix to make your own fluid? I don't drive long distances in my pick up but I am partial to the rain ex stuff. I'll be driving in a downpour and not even need to turn on the wipers. Cheap insurance. On the fire trucks, the sprayer doesn't work, never has. Windex in the am. It doesn't matter, at night the lights are so bad it's better with them off. And that's on the new rig. Nothing like not being able to see out the window of a 100,000 lb truck. That's a bad design. Sometimes, when driving at night, I put on the brow lights. Night turns into day. I get yelled out for blinding the motorists. I reply, Arnt they support to pull to the side of the road anyway?


No way to stop the mirrors from getting wet as your driving using the wipers.

I never used rain x. My Bro in law had a pickup truck that the wiper motor went bad. He used nothing but rain x for years, took the wiper blades off all together.

In the winter I mix Methanol with water, for real cold weather in the forecast I use around a 40/60 mix 40% Methanol 60% water. Summer I add just plain old water. 
You just have to remember to get it out of the system before the cold weather blows in.
I don't like the blue dye used in the windshield mix, it turns the truck blue on the sides. The only purpose the dye does is so you can see the level in the reservoir tank.

Some of the plants that make the wiper fluid do have what they call a bug mix for the summer, I don't know what they use it might be some kind of soap? Most of the time the summer mix is a real small % of Methanol with what ever they use, it is pink in color.
Though some of the minus 30* is pink too, you have to read the labels.

You have to watch when you buy wiper fluid in the winter, it should list the minus degree it is good for on the bottle. Not all wiper fluid is good for the winter.

Fix the sprayers? They are easy enough to replace? Sometimes a sewing needle will fix it just poke the hole a little. A safety pin will work too.

The fire trucks weigh 100,000 lbs?

I wish I had some brow lights, they would be good for lighting up the roads.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gansett

Rain X works if you're at speed, not so well in stop and go traffic in heavy rain. Of course that's been my personal experience, your experience may be completely different.

The Prestone windshield stuff, it's green, works pretty good, just my personal experience and again yours may be different...


----------



## raleets

I use a self-mixed concoction in the washer reservoir bottles of my 1956 and 1962 Buicks.
It is 100% rubbing alcohol and GREEN cake coloring.
People with sharp eyes at car shows want to know why it's green instead of blue.......simple, they didn't have blue washer fluid in 1956 or 1962. In fact, they didn't have pre-mixed washer fluid either. It came in a small 8 oz. bottle of concentrate that was mixed with water by the user.
I use rubbing alcohol because it doesn't turn yucky like water and leave a ring around the inside of the bottle. No worries about freezing in the winter either, but it doesn't matter because my old cars are stored in a heated building that never goes below 45 degrees.
Both of them work off a vacuum line from the motor. No electric washer pumps in those days.
Bob


----------



## Gansett

W/S washers were an option back then too IIRC.


----------



## Big Ed

Had to wait for another garbage train headed to Pennsylvania.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> Had to wait for another garbage train headed to Pennsylvania.


I guess NJ is completely full and they have to go elsewhere.


----------



## DonR

Thot it was the GARDEN STATE, not the GARBAGE STATE.

Don


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I guess NJ is completely full and they have to go elsewhere.


That is dug up from the Old dumps that they are cleaning up.
Ship it all to Pa...............The new garbage state.


----------



## Big Ed

I thought maybe some would want to see some loading racks from the rail-yard.
Maybe someone can scratch build some for their rail-yard?

Really just a portable pump on wheels. A lot of heavy gooey products get loaded bottom to bottom with air pressure. 
There is one Corrosive/flammable that gets top pumped with the help of nitrogen pressure. Nasty stuff I am glad we don't haul that.:smilie_daumenneg:

Racks for transferring solvents and alcohols, note some have a self contained water tank build in for the safety shower. (heated in the winter) The pump is powered with 480 volts. A line runs down the length of the rail yard in between the cars with electric and air. Steam also is in the feed line. In the winter a lot of cars have to be kept on steam to keep from freezing up or getting thick. The loaders have to crawl under the RR cars to hookup as they move the racks around. Some of the racks are dedicated to a couple of products, some are for one product only, one is for general solvents that one pumps a lot of stuff that are like Mineral spirits. They all have the same base chemical so products can be mixed a little and nothing will get contaminated. 

Most of the meters are way off especially in the summer as the car heats up the product. You have to use a measuring stick to get your required amount. We do have an alcohol rack that is right on the money. The newer racks are set up so you can preset the meters to shut off at the required amount. But you still have to keep an eye on it in case one screws up.

This rack here shorts you around 700 or 900 gals in the summer, around a 100 in the winter. It also depends on which loader is hooking up, if they don't screw on the hose fitting to the top tight it will suck air and short you product.

Ed is good at sticking, the other day I was supposed to get 6173 gallons 45,000 lbs. I stuck it on with a measuring stick and came out with the exact amount!:smilie_daumenpos:
That doesn't happen to often.
They allow you to be off either way over or short by a certain percentage. If you over load you just go back and reverse the pump to suck it back into the RR car. If you short it you just add some more.
Do what I did and you get a gold star with your name on the rail-yard's work board. Fame and glory.:thumbsup:

In all my years of loading liquid products on with a stick this has happened only around 3 times. Very hard to do. I have loaded 1000's of loads with a stick.
Pat,pat,pat on the shoulder.
I should have kept track of all the liquid loads I have hauled in my life, I wonder what the total is?











































This is a strange manhole, this is the off load access cover. You can see the fill manhole dome to the right.
You don't see too many of these.
Besides a locking bar that locks the big hole down while in transit you see the little vent with bars on it?
No one knows what purpose this serves on a solvent car.

One theory (mine) is that when these cars were built they were make to carry some kind of product that would vent off every once and a while. So they left the little cover open during transit to vent the fumes off? 
It is now offloading Xylene. This rack is used for Xylene and toluene only. All the other cars don't have this type of dome, they might have a loading dome and off to the side have another for offloading hookup but are smaller in size and don't have the small vent or the locking bar and vents bars.
Very strange I got to research this more........someday.


----------



## eljefe

big ed said:


> That is dug up from the Old dumps that they are cleaning up.
> Ship it all to Pa...............The new garbage state.


So you're saying that New Jersey's primary export is garbage?


----------



## Gansett

I have used both Toluene and Xylene in commercial refinishing applications. Both are kinda nasty.


----------



## Big Ed

eljefe said:


> So you're saying that New Jersey's primary export is garbage?


To Pennsylvania yes.
You should see all the trucks that haul there everyday too.

The tri state area NJ, NY, & Ct has a lot of garbage, all heading to Pa's landfills.

I know Ca doesn't have any garbage huh?
You guy's reuse it.


----------



## sjm9911

Nice pictures ed, 
Sorry I missed your fire truck question. Out new ladder truck is 96,000 or 98,000 ,lbs. Thats with no equipment on it! The pumpers or engine s are around 46 to 50 thousand lbs. Thats with no equipment or the weight of the water taken into consideration. We carry 500 gallons of water and lots of heavy equipment. I get cut off while driving a lot. Its hard to stop!


----------



## Big Ed

sjm9911 said:


> Nice pictures ed,
> Sorry I missed your fire truck question. Out new ladder truck is 96,000 or 98,000 ,lbs. Thats with no equipment on it! The pumpers or engine s are around 46 to 50 thousand lbs. Thats with no equipment or the weight of the water taken into consideration. We carry 500 gallons of water and lots of heavy equipment. I get cut off while driving a lot. Its hard to stop!


I thought the weight of a typical ladder firetruck weighed in around 65,000.
A pumper around 35,00.
Heavy rescue trucks (no ladders or water) around 28,000.

Your new ladder truck is 96 or 98,000lbs?
Have they ever weighed it, that seems awful high. And that is bare bones?
Maybe you typed the 6 upside down and put 9 in instead? I could see 69,000?

The weight of one gallon of water is around 8.3 per gal. That fluctuates a little with temperature change. So 500 gals of water = around 4150 lbs.

Why don't you guys pull them on a scale with a full load? There must be a scale around that would let you weigh them free? 

A 100,000lbs is a lot of weight. :smokin:


----------



## sjm9911

Thats the listed weight from the factory. Ill check again tomorrow but im pretty.sure thats whats listed. I think the diffrences in weight are due to the material used for the ladder, steal or aluminum, size of the graring and motor , due to large hills. Also the truck frames can be aluminum, steal , galvanized , etc. All diffrent considerations adding weight.


----------



## sjm9911

I was a little off , 89500 and 48500.


----------



## Fire21

sjm9911 said:


> I was a little off , 89500 and 48500.


That still seems awfully heavy for an aerial truck. Our 2001 Pierce SkyArm 100' articulating aerial is around 75,000 empty, and that's with a steel ladder and steel frame, and 500 HP engine. I can't imagine a manufacturer building an aerial with an aluminum frame. Road tractor frames, made for pulling with part of the load over the drivers, are aluminum a lot of the time. Single frame trucks are made to CARRY the load, and I would think would have steel frames. That's how I understand it.


----------



## sjm9911

Fire, its whats printed in the cabs, could be wrong. Are rigs are newer with oversized engiens and suspension for steap hills. Auto chains, and the new stuff for environmental safety might add some weight also. Ladder is heavy steal, I dont know about the truck. There is also diffrent grade steal that can be used instead of aluminum. Its not the frame but the outside boxes, cab etc. IIm geussing it depends on the area, salt snow , and money. No reason a truck couldn't be aluminum. We do have an aluminum engine. And I think the other one is the better marune grade steal, heavy stuff and a ***** to drill into.


----------



## Big Ed

I have an old passenger car picture that I shot in the Phila rail yard.
I have a couple of Savage locomotive pictures that I shot there too.
I don't know if they are in this thread or in this one, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529

I never noticed the building that sits in the yard, just thought it was an old building. As I was talking with the loader while picking up a load of lamp oil he told me about a guy that wandered in the yard one day.
In the picture this building has 2 (I am guessing around 5' x 4') PRR logo blocks on each corner. The guy that wandered in told him that if he could somehow get them he would pay him 15 grand per block! There are 8 of them on the building!
I said that maybe they were plaques tacked on to the building and he said no he was quite sure that they were a one piece block engraved with the PRR logo.
This was once the PRR's railroad yard back in time.

That was years ago when the guy wandered in I wonder how much one could get for them today?

I searched for info on the block logos but came up with nothing.

I google mapped it and found an ad that it is for sale or lease.
It is at 15 East Oregon Ave Phila, Pa.
See if the link works,
https://www.google.com/maps/place/6...0x89c6cf4de4fb2161:0x3d5759d3cfed29b6!6m1!1e1


If I could get 20 grand for each one that would be $160,000. I wonder how much someone would pay for them?
They would look good sitting in the corner of my layout. 

I should have took my other camera and zoomed in, the one I used only zooms in around 8 my other is around 30.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They look a bit difficult to remove!


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> They look a bit difficult to remove!


Yes they are, that is the first thing he said after he told me.
They must be heavy if they are indeed a big block of engraved concrete.
Need a crane!

He said he went home and thought about how to get them all that night.
That was around 20 years ago when the man offered the 15 grand per block.

I tried to research about the PRR blocks (or plaques?) on their old buildings and came up with nothing.
I asked him if they were maybe a plaque made up of brass maybe and he said no.
He went up there as it was being used for years as a fish warehouse and he knew some of the workers. He said it looks like a big block that was placed into the brickwork and that you would have to somehow chisel the brick out around it to get it out. Then you would have to lower it to the outside somehow as it could not be done from the inside.
At 15 grand per block he told me that he gave it a lot of thought.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

For those kinds of prices, you can buy the building and then take them off.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> For those kinds of prices, you can buy the building and then take them off.


Where it is in Philadelphia the land would be worth more then that.

I guess we have no PRR fans here.:dunno:
Maybe a lot don't know what PRR stands for?hwell:

I will spell it out, PRR = PENNSYLVANIA RAILROAD.

I sure would like a little info on these markings, I can't find any.
They must have been on some of their other buildings back in the day? If they are indeed a big engraved block I wonder why they just didn't make a big plaque instead?
PRR had so many great architectural buildings in one form or another. I don't see them on any of the old pictures of the stations.
You see the boarded up openings? I wonder what purpose these served back then? Most of the time there was an elevator in the buildings corners like that, but why the big opened spots?
Maybe they had some kind of a block and tackle set up to haul things up? 

One day it will be demoed, I wonder if these will be noticed and saved?:smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

There are a lot of PRR plaques, I guess those were just done as part of the building. I do question if they'd actually be worth what the guy is suggesting, talk is cheap. 

The building obviously hasn't been used in some time, the fact that it's still there suggests that the land isn't in great demand. That's a heavily industrial area down there.


----------



## Big Ed

One of my loads took me to Massachusetts this week and forgot my camera.
The plant had 2 wooden caboose with center cupola's , in nice shape, someone cares for them.
They are sitting on tracks but the tracks look like they have been put there just to display the cabooses. The tracks don't go anywhere, they just sit on them

I will capture them next time, they do have a load for this Saturday but Ed don't work weekends! :thumbsdown:
Heck, I already have 53 hours in and one more day to go, I couldn't go there anyway legally, after I get my hours in tomorrow.:appl:

They are in great shape, painted fire engine red. A nice find for my Road Train thread.
I will see if I can get into them too.:smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You're not allowed to post it without a picture.


----------



## cole226

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You're not allowed to post it without a picture.


*YEAH, TIGHTEN UP ED*


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You're not allowed to post it without a picture.





cole226 said:


> *YEAH, TIGHTEN UP ED*


No one added a,
:ttiwwop:

But it should say,









I will get pictures and a little history on them to add here. I have a little already, but have to check it out further and get some of my own pictures.
I hope I can get to take some shots of the inside.
It may take a while, but I will return with some pictures for my thread.
Cool that they are being preserved.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## norgale

Well, I certainly hope so. Sheese!


----------

